# The Secret Scion - accepting alternates



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

Isida is throwing her hat into Eberron ring at last!  I just got finished reading my new Eberron campaign sourcebook and now have a head brimming with ideas.  Who's interested?

This would be a game of intrigue, mystery, unexpected happenings, where nobody is quite sure what is going on or who to trust.  A group of strangers is thrown together, and may only have themselves to rely on.  Starting in Sharn, each person with a secret reason why they're running, this game will have rapid advancment.

*This will not be a first-come first-serve basis, go ahead and post your character idea (class, race and whatnot, as well as what they're running from) and I'll pick a group from there.  *

*Character Creation Info*

Starting at 1st level

32 point-buy

Books allowed - 3 core, MMII and MMIII, Eberron core book, and Complete Divine/Arcane/Adventurer/Warrior.  Stuff from Races of Stone/Wild/Destiny will be by DM approval only, but all the things Races of Eberron are good.  I also have City of Towers and the Player's Guide to Eberron so let me know if you want anything from that.  If you have an idea that includes something from Unearthed Arcana that really interests you, lemme know.

You're all running from something, so you must all have a reason that you've been driven or fled to Sharn.  Also I'll work with each person to give them one special thing tied to their need to run.  It could be something you stole, money or documents for instance.  Or it could be valuable information, the loyalty of an important personage, or something else entirely.

I also need one person who is willing to work with me on their character, because I need a very specific... somebody for part of this party.  It would allow a lot of wiggle room in terms of class and personality and whatnot, but this person would be accepting some DM direction in character creation.

_Some suggestions as for what people could be running from could include:_

A warforged newly created from the secret House Cannith forge underneath Sharn has escaped, and the House is seeking to get him/her back.

A shifter has drawn the ire of a particularly zealous Silver Flame missionary and is fleeing for his life.

A changeling that impersonated a House Kundarak scion and made off with a substantial sum.

*People on the run*

*Bront* - *Melphina Delena*, Female Changling Rogue 2

*Rystil Arden* - *Rayni*, CG Female Elf Warlock 2

*D20Dazza* - *Bail* - NG Male Human Barbarian 2

*Erekose 13* - *Hxaptös Halcyrunne* - CN Male Human Cleric 2 of the Dragon Below

*Someone* - *Harolk "THESE are swords" Karrathen* - CN Male Human Fighter 2

*Ferrix* - *Shenstari* - N Female Kalashatar Shaper 2

*stonegod* - *Tondrek* - N Male Half-Orc Artificer 2

*Our Alternates, also on the run*

*Prof Yeti* - *Rurik Loderr of Clan Kundarak* - Male Dwarf (Fighter?) 1

*jeremy_dnd* - *Dre* - Changeling Rogue/Sorcerer

*MavrickWeirdo* - *Khesh* - Male Goblin Ranger 1

*manifold* - A seeker of knowledge

*Inactive characters, running somewhere else*

*lotuseater* -  *Kazan Oleander* - N Male Half-Elf Spellthief 1


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 7, 2005)

this sounds great.  i have one character in mind, but i wouldn't mind playing the dm assisted character if no one else wants to.  i'm thinking of a half-elf spellthief, looking to take classes in master inquisitive.  if this sounds good, i'll go ahead and write up a background explaining what he's running from.

cheers,
lotuseater


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

Go ahead and post your character background and whatnot so I can see what you have in mind lotuseater.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 7, 2005)

I would love to join this game, but unfortunately I am too busy to take on another thread.  I hope you enjoy your first Eberron experience.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

Rapid advancement eh?  Well I do like rapidness 

Hmm...I've been looking to try out Eberron for quite some time to see if I like playing in the setting, and this sounds like an interesting concept.  Intrigue has always been a favourite of mine.  I'll also volunteer to be the GM guinea pig, as I often have an unhealthy desire to see character background details pop up in the game to fun effect.  

I have a few weird ideas already  (though I'll wait to hear on the GM guinea pig thing so that, if I am chosen for that, I can make sure the one I pick meshes well with the desired role of the "very specific...somebody" )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

Rystil, if you're brave, read the following:  



Spoiler



nothing to see here, move along...


----------



## Someone (Jun 7, 2005)

I have too many serious and cerebral spellcasters running, so I´d like to play something more bold, carefree and lacking some common sense, surely a fighter with an exotic fighting style (I´m thinking something along the lines of two weapon fighting with twin exotic weapons)

Such a person is bound to have had a duel with some inconvenient person, like perhaps someone important from House Thuranni, and realized (well, not him, his family or friends) that a long, quiet vacations far from home would be good for his health.

How much background do you want, by the way? I could expand that as much as it´s needed, but also could include the important info in a couple paragraphs.

Also, there´s the starting money problem: It could cut some of my character ideas if I can´t afford the equipment he should be usign. How much money will we starting with?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

Background - at least 2 paragraphs, please don't write a small novel.  Umm.. let's say 5 paragraph limit for initial character idea pitch.

As for cash, it will be max for the class.  Possibly any expensive weapons/armor could be part of the "special deal" I'm giving each character.  Possibly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

Isida:
[SBLOCK]
Nyaa-nyaa.  It doesn't say anything secret anymore.  But I'm telling Isida to take away 500 XP from your character for looking at this, you cheater! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

Excellent.  Rystil will be the DM tool.    Your idea looks good Rystil, run with it.  Just put that thing I said in a spoiler block, would you?  

So the rest of y'all can just concentrate on your own ideas.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

> Excellent. Rystil will be the DM tool.



Hurray, I'm a tool! ...wait a sec


> Your idea looks good Rystil, run with it. Just put that thing I said in a spoiler block, would you?



Sure, and I'll kill what's inside my SBLOCK too if you'd like to wipe those away to protect from peeping toms


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

Can I please, please play Mel?  I keep on submitting her, and no one lets me play her 

Sorry this violates the 5 paragraph rule, but you may have read this before (I've sibmitted it in a few games you're in and I'm in.

--------------
Mel is anything but your typical elven noble.  She has always been taught she was special.  At a young age, Melphina Delena learned that she had an amazing ability to change shape.  Nothing drastic, but she could change her shape to emulate just about anyone.  She was taught that this was a special gift few elves had, and she should hide it from the world as much as possible.  Her mother, Yolanda, loved her deeply, and would always call Melphina her “special little girl”.  Melphina never understood why her mom always seemed to have a smile and a tear in her eye when she looked at Melphina.

Her father, Vielin Delena, had Melphina trained in the more subtle arts of the court.  She was shown the social intrigue and backstabbing, both figurative and literally.  Vielin had eyes on a seat of power, and saw Melphina as his opportunity.  He spared no expense at Mel’s training and education, and Melphina took to everything eagerly.

Melphina was generally kept away from all but Vielin’s closest advisors.  As she grew, she wondered why it happened so fast.  Her father said that it was just part of her being different, and that it meant that she got to be an adult sooner.  When Melphina was 16, she was finally brought out into the public’s eye.  She was to say that she had been studying in Sharn for several decades and had recently returned to Valenar.  Melphina reveled in the exercise to put her deceptive skills to work, and managed to keep her origins a secret.

Melphina, however, was too good of a student for her father’s good.  She enjoyed sneaking around the castle, spying or impersonating staff.  One day, she had actually snuck out of the keep, and she met a strange person whose race she couldn’t identify.  So, after shadowing this person, she discovered it was a Changeling.  She saw him change shape, much like she could, once or twice.  She felt some sort of connection to this person, but she couldn’t place it.

So, she began to research Changelings and experimenting with herself.  She was sure now, that she was not a special Elf, but a Changeling.  She decided to not let on, and find out why her parents deceived her.  She worked her way through the keep almost daily, trying to pick up bits and pieces of what was really going on.  To be true to her changeling nature, she began to ask to be called Mel, as a term of endearment of course.

Soon, her “father” announced that she had been offered to a new Barron as a bride, and then all became clear.  Vielin spoke to Mel, and mentioned that she should use the situation to gain power for her family.  She could help this new Barron into an early grave, and take the Barony for herself and her family.  She enjoyed the intrigue of the political world, but helping this “Family” she found revolting.

One day, Mel came upon her mother crying while she was disguised as one of her mother’s personal servants.  She asked what was wrong, and Yolanda spoke that she knew what Vielin had planned for her daughter, and she didn’t approve.  Mel was moved by her mom, and dropped her disguise.  Much to her surprise, she took the natural changeling form, and not her usual elven form.  Yolanda recognized Mel immediately and broke down, telling her how Vielin had killed the original Melphina, and had tricked Yolanda into conceiving Mel.  Yolanda swore to love her daughter, but was scared to go against her husband.  

Mel spoke with her mother about what Vielin had planned her to do.  She spoke of how she had figured out that she was different and strove to learn about her true nature.  Yolanda said to Mel “Don’t live your life with regrets.  Run away now, you can find some place to go.  You know who you really are, and you know how to disappear out there.  I believe in you, and know that no matter what happens, your mother always loves you.”

So, under cover of darkness, Mel set out, in search of a new life, feeling for once, truly at peace with who she is.  She still uses her “Melphina” persona most often, but she knows to keep a low profile, and has tried to develop several new ones.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

Awww...I just realised that Warlocks have all of the social skills except Diplomacy.  If I want to be a nicer warlock, could I switch out Intimidate for Diplomacy?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

Rystil, please do eliminate your sblocks and I'll do the same.

Bront, I remember Mel, and I did like her a lot.  I would like her in the game, as she fits the theme perfectly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

Rystil, you want to be nice?  

Yeah, you can swap out Intimidate for Diplomacy.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rystil, please do eliminate your sblocks and I'll do the same.
> 
> Bront, I remember Mel, and I did like her a lot.  I would like her in the game, as she fits the theme perfectly.




Yeah!  Anune may live then 

Seriously, there is one feat I might like to take with her that's from Races of Eberron (I know, you said don't ask).  It's Natural Linguist, with requires you to know 4 languages, and you get 1 language per level including the one you select the feat in.  Obviously, not a heavy combat feat, and I think fits her pretender personality well.  I'll have to stat her out (I'll hopefully get it done tonight or tomorow).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

Natural Linguist - Sure, knock yourself out.  I'll set up the Rogue's Gallery for you and Rystil here in a sec...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2308918#post2308918

Rogue's Gallery up for those pre-approved.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rystil, you want to be nice?
> 
> Yeah, you can swap out Intimidate for Diplomacy.



 Hurray!  I love Diplomacy 

By the way, sorry for the delay.  My network broke and I had to try several things to make it fix (praying to the gods of Google and offering a sacrifice of shaved ice turned out to be the trick)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rystil, please do eliminate your sblocks and I'll do the same.
> 
> Bront, I remember Mel, and I did like her a lot.  I would like her in the game, as she fits the theme perfectly.



 I changed my SBLOCK from secret info to a taunting message 

Hmm...Mel and Rayni might be able to become good friends


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

Is the type of elf (they keep changing the names on me so much that I forget what the current version is called) that gets +2 Dex +2 Int -2 Con -2 Str OK to use?  (I ask not because Int will help a warlock at all but because I have serious trouble playing characters from about 10 through 15 Int from a metagame perspective)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

We're using PHB normal elves.  +2 Dex, -2 Con.  And remember, 10 is average, 18 is a genius.  I'm sure you can have a happy medium in the 10-15 range if you Int ends up falling in there.

Unless you can cite me a source for this mysterious elven subrace of yours and I can look it over properly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> We're using PHB normal elves.  +2 Dex, -2 Con.  And remember, 10 is average, 18 is a genius.  I'm sure you can have a happy medium in the 10-15 range if you Int ends up falling in there.
> 
> Unless you can cite me a source for this mysterious elven subrace of yours and I can look it over properly.



 I think they used to be high elves or sun elves or something, but now the PH elf is called high elf and the moon elf gets an Int bonus, so I've just started to become confused. 

I'll probably just wind up point buying 16 Int then.  No big deal.  It just hurts a little to have to pay 10 PB on something my character can't use, but I'll hit my inner-munchkin over the head several times with a baseball bat until he dies


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

Oh wait--Found it!  Its the Gray Elf from the Monster Manual:



			
				Monster Manual said:
			
		

> Gray Elf Traits (Ex): These traits are in addition to the high elf traits.
> --+2 Intelligence, -2 Strength


----------



## devrimk (Jun 7, 2005)

Can I play my earlier create razorclaw shifter ?  

Background
Leon is born of a human family child in Eldeen reeches. When grown up his family realised his differences. He is wild and furious. At early 14's some older boys trying to humiliate him but he is ripped them with his claws.
Nobody dies but he was banished to his town.
Physical Description
Unlike typical Shifter Leon short and stocky. His black hair is short and thick. You can see his animalistic heritage from his cat like eyes. 
Personality
He is only respect physical power. So he is not like womens or child looking races. He is accept all challenges and no fear of consequences. He is searching he is more human or more animal.

Or I am thinking of goblin monk go to fist of zuiken from psionic handbook. Like yoda character from star wars.


----------



## Someone (Jun 7, 2005)

```
Name: Harolk "THESE are swords" Karrathen 
Class: Fighter
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral

Str: 16 +3 (10p.)     Level: 1         XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)     BAB:  +1         HP: 12 (10+2Con)
Con: 14 +2 ( 6p.)     Grapple: +4      Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     Speed: 30'       Spell Res: -
Wis:  8 -1 ( 0p.)     Init:  +3        Spell Save: -
Cha: 12 +1 ( 4p.)     ACP:   -2        Spell Fail: -

                Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:           10    +4    +0     +3    0    +0    +0     17
Touch: 13          Flatfooted: 14

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +2    0    +4
Ref:                       0    +3    0    +3
Will:                      0    -1    0    -1

Weapon                  Attack   Damage       Critical   Range
Bastard Sword            +4      1d10+4        19-20/x2   
Two Bastard Swords       +2/+2   1d10+3/1d10+1 19-20/x2    
Dagger                   +4      1d4+3         19-20/x2   10 ft   

Languages: Common.

Abilities:
-Extra feat at level 1
-Extra skill points
-Favored class: Any.

Feats: Exotic weapon proficiency: bastard sword, two weapon fighting, Oversized Two Weapon Fighting (from Complete Adventurer).

Skill Points: (2 fighter +0 Int +1 Human)x4=12  Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Ride                       4     +3         +7 
Perform: weapon drill      2     +1         +3
Intimidate                 4     +1         +5
       

Equipment:                Cost    Weight
Twin bastard swords       70gp    12   lb
Chain shirt              100gp    25   lb
Dagger                     2gp    1    lb
Explorer's outfit          0gp    -    lb
Backpack                   2gp    2    lb
--Extra clean clothes     10gp    8    lb
--Flint and Steel          1gp    -    lb  
--Small mirror/soap/razor 12gp    2    lb                    

Total Weight: 50 lb  Money: 43 gp 

                        Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:             76    153   230  460   1150

Age:    20
Height: 6´
Weight: 170 lb
Eyes:   Brown
Hair:   Black
Skin:   Tan
```

The Karrathen had been in the military, at the service of the Karrath kingdom almost since it was created, and five generations of them have fought in the war since it started, and since he was a child Harolk had very clear that he was going to fight in it as well, and spent his childhood dreaming with thunderous charges and glorious fights, despite the growing number of broken families and armies of undead multipliying around him. When the ended, it was a immense relief for his family, but not for him. 

Harolk trained in the use of weapons, and was certainly a talented child, but his father was tired of war -and the fear of ending his days serving as an undead monster- and Harolk didn´t exactly liked the boring militar fighting style. His family left the child train alone: with the peace, what need could he have of an actually effective training? Left on his own, he developed a flashy, cool, spectacular and impressive, but not too useful, style of fighting with two swords. Two BIG swords.

Without needing to worry about money, Harolk had too much free time. In a tavern, he had a stupid discussion with a drunken young elf. Words became insults, and Harolk was itching for a fight. He challenged the elf for a fight, and, in a lonely grove of trees, he made two half-elves out of his drunken opponent. He returned home, very proud of himself, but seeig the blood in his clothes his father got the truth from him. "Idiot!" shouted. "A mosquito has more brains than you. didn´t you know who that elf was?"

It turned to be a dragonmarked member of house Thuranni. That made Harolk not only a murdered, but it was likely for him not to live enough to see the scaffold. There was only a solution: "You´ll flee to Sharn" said his father, "And hide with one of your cousing Silas. He´s older than you, and has some kind of trading business there. Get this money, AND LEAVE HERE THOSE STUPID SWORDS!"

Of course, the first thing Harolk did was to buy a couple new and shiny weapons. Now he´s arrived at Sharn, and after looking his cousin, it seem that he´s gone like a puff of smoke. What´s he going to do now? Who cares? He still has a lot of money.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 7, 2005)

so here goes my half-elf spell thief:

Kazan went to the meeting expecting it to be an easy transfer.  The hard part had been finished.  Getting here alive.  Once he made it into the city, he expected that it would take little effort to meet his employer and hand over the package.  Unfortunately, he was wrong.  It was an ambush, and he had been lucky to escape with his life. 

Now Kazan was in a strange city, with no where to turn, and no idea how he got into this situation.  

Looking back over the past couple months, he began to realize he had let himself get in over his head.  When Zilas Storrunner, bearing the dragonmark of House Lyrander, approached him in Regalport about a job, he thought it was just the chance he was looking for.  The job was to sail out to the outer edges of the Principalities, disguise himself as a dragonmark by the name of Parlay Fellsdor, pick up a package from some noblemen, and transport it to Sharn, where Zilas would be waiting to meet him. Kazan was looking for a way to make a name for himself and this seemed the perfect opportunity.  Perhaps in hindsight he should have asked more questions about what he would be transporting and who he was working for.  All Zilas had told him was the speed and secrecy were of the essence, and to expect trouble along the way.

The fact that he escaped the ambush at all had been a combination of cautious preparation and luck.  Wanting to keep a low profile, Kazan had disguised himself as a human, figuring that would make it easier to blend in with the surroundings.  Not that it was difficult in the teaming metropolis.  The exchange was to take place at the docks, a very unsavory and unsafe location, but a spot Kazan felt at home in.  When he arrived, his employer was nowhere to be found, but a human sorceror along with two large enforcers was waiting for him and tried to lift his package off of him.  Fortunately for the half-elf, the sorceror did not see through his disguise and tried to cast sleep on him. Kazan tried to hightail it out of there, but made a wrong turn, and almost got cornered in a dead end alley.  But when his pursuers came chasing after him, he managed to hide himself just long enough to sneak up behind the sorceror, steal a sleep spell, and cast it on his two bodyguards.  The sorceror was wounded but not killed, and Kazan decided not to wait around and find out what was going on.

So his employer had been right.  There had been plenty of trouble.  And now he had to wonder whether Zilas had planned for this all along, or if something had happened to him.  Either way, he had to assume that no help would be forthcoming.  As always, survival was up to him.
________

Kazan is a half-elf spell thief well trained in arcane lore and other useful information.  He looks at himself as a master detective and spy, a dashing diplomat, with a quick witted tongue.  It might be better to say that all his life he's been a magnet for trouble and somehow just manages to keep himself alive.  His number one concern is looking out for himself, but fame and fortune run a close second.  He tries to avoid a fair fight whenever possible, but he makes a good companion with others who share his same goals.  He will be looking to take levels in the master inquisitive prc.

i can post up stats if this concept seems suitable for the campaign.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll have stats posted later today.  For now, must sleep more.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 7, 2005)

Could I play a goblin?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

devrimk - Could you flesh out Leon's background and the reason why he fled to Sharn?  I want to look it over further.

MaverickWeirdo - Character background first.  All other considerations second.  

Rystil - If, and only if mind you, I let you play a gray elf, how would that work into your background?

Someone - Definite possibility.  He'd be a great foil for some of the more tortured characters we have.  Hang on a bit.

lotuseater - Looking good.  Could you flesh out the ambush that led to his fleeing a bit perhaps?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2005)

Just passing through to give my typical "Isida is starting another game?" fallowed by my, "My Gawd! Isida, your so inane" posts. 

Have fun everyone.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

Next "Can I use this from Races of Eberron" question.

Racial substitution levels for the Changling rogue.

The changeling sub levels also give 10 skill points per level (only at the sub levels), and the first time you take one, you get a bonus knowledge skill added to the thief list (Permanent for theif, but only one ever).

L1- Replace trapfinding with Social intuition, which does the following
- Making a Gather Info check, which normaly takes 1d4+1 hours, instead takes (1d4+1)x10 minutes
-A gut assessment of a social situation using sense motive takes a full round action, not a full minute
- May take a 10 on Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Info, Intimidate, and Sense Motive automaticly.

L3- Replace Trapsense with Minor Lore, which grants a +1 bonus to any knowledge check per 3 levels.  This bonus can be passed on when aiding another.  It does not let a knowledge skill be used untrained.

L8 - Mutable Anatomy - replaces Improved Uncanny Dodge, grants 50% chance to ignore critical hits or sneak attacks by shifting critical parts out of the way.

I'm definately interested in Levels 1 and 3, and it fits in even better if we have a Spell Thief.

Also, what is your disposition about our characters?  I could easily push Mel to be evil with a simple rewrite of her background, and pick up Assasin or something else like that eventualy, but I don't want to create a problem, and that will sort of change her a bit.  Right now, she's the Innocence Shattered type of character.  I could just as easily turn her into the Innocence Twisted (Where instead of simply running, she bedded and then killed her "father" before leaving).  Either way works for me.  It all depends on your particular campaign bent.  I'm generaly a goodie two shoes


----------



## Someone (Jun 7, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Someone - Definite possibility.  He'd be a great foil for some of the more tortured characters we have.  Hang on a bit.




No problem. I can still torture him a lot if you want, or adjust the background as you need.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

> Rystil - If, and only if mind you, I let you play a gray elf, how would that work into your background?



From reading of the culture of Aerenal and how it differs from that of Valenar, it seems similar to the differences between the Gray-Elf culture as opposed to PHB-Elf, so ideally, the racial variant would be a symbol of her Aereni heritage.  Otherwise, it could be part of the mutation connected with her Aberrant Dragonmark.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 7, 2005)

okay, i've gone ahead and added a description of the ambush.

as you probably noticed, i left some of the backstory vague, specifically what exactly the object is.  i figure that i'd let you decide on that so it can fit the campaign.  roughly, my idea is that zilas hired kazan to transport an object important to house lyrander's plans to gain access into the principalities.  but house orien caught wind of the plot, murdered zilas, and is trying to gain the object for themselves.  but the actual plot could involve anyone and anything, if it better fits your ideas.

i'll go ahead and work on kazan's stats and post them tonight or tomorrow morning.  let me know if you have any other guidelines or thoughts.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 7, 2005)

Even Goblins have a pecking order. Kech Volaar (Lore Keepers) feel they are better than the shaarat'khesh (silent blades). The shaarat'khesh feel they are better than the taarka'khesh (silent wolves). The taarka'khesh feel they are better than "City Goblins". 

Those goblins who live in the lower city of Sharn, are considered to be unworthy of their Dhakaani ancestors. Yet even the City Goblins have someone to "look down" on, Droaam Goblins. 

When Khesh escaped from the slavery of Droaam, he went to Sharn. The overseers would often tell goblins how "lucky" they were to be in Droaam. That in Sharn goblins got no shelter, no food, and no one would give them work, even other goblins. Khesk decided that he would say he was from Darguun, but nothing else. He had learned early that the less one said the better (hence his name).

When he arrived in Sharn, claiming to be from Darguun, acting secretive, named "Khesh", the other goblins assumed that he was on a secret mission for the shaarat'khesh. Khesh never said he was, but he never said he wasn't. He let people think what they wanted, having a reputation made life a little easier...

until a real member of the shaarat'khesh found out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

> I could just as easily turn her into the Innocence Twisted (Where instead of simply running, she bedded and then killed her "father" before leaving).



Yikes, never mind about Mel and Rayni being friends if she's like that!


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes, never mind about Mel and Rayni being friends if she's like that!



It was a thought.  If we're going more towards the good, or at least not evil route, then the origional writeup works fine, and I can play either.


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 7, 2005)

Here's a character concept that I just created for another campaign, actually.    I think he might fit pretty well into yours, as well.

*Dre*, changeling rogue/sorcerer

Drevin, the overconfident half-elf and professional sailor with the Mark of Storm.
Andrea, the ambitious human and Tinker with the Mark of Making.
Dretilo, the talkative halfling and part-time innkeeper with the Mark of Hospitality
Dresdoan, the quick-thinking human and guide with the Mark of Passage.

Dre the changeling, since childhood, has always felt uncomfortable with familiar surroundings.  Perhaps because as a child his family travelled the length and breadth of Khorvaire, never settiling in one spot for more than a year.  Perhaps because every person he befriended, upon learning Dre's true nature, turned away in disgust, horror or righteousness.  Perhaps because familiarity, in the final days of the Last War, led to your capture . . .

Dre learned to foster a disguise, compete with personality, nuances and a career, only to shed it like a layer of clothing whenever the wanderlust would strike, and he would start anew in another town, another country, another land.  Yet familiarity, his bane and his nemesis, always drew him back.  He would return, sometimes after months, sometimes after years, to don the life of the one he left behind and rekindle the old friendships.  At least, until Dre once again felt the walls closing in.

In his travels, with months spent only in silent meditation, with no other company but his own, Dre grew adept in the ways of sorcery.  Over time, he both refined his shapechanging abilities and learned the spells necessary to duplicate the dragonmarks of the "true" races.  He tested his disguise by creating Drevin, the half-elven sailor that had mastered the mark, and suddenly found himself catapulted through the ranks and soon captained his own ship.

Later, Dre "manifested" the mark in one of his old favorites, Andrea of House Cannith, and found her rise in her guild to be one of his more satisfying accomplishments.  Perhaps, one day, she would switch guilds and become a fabricator of some reknown . . .

Dre enjoyed the attention, enjoyed the spotlight.  But the light would always grow to bright, his eyes so blinded he could no longer see his audience.  And his wanderlust would grab him, wrenching him away to another place.

_Character Concept:_

Dre has friends everywhere, contacts everywhere.  With his inherent abilities and his magic, Dre can mimic almost any dragonmark successfully.  With his devotion and intelligence, he has learned a huge number of trades and skills, as well as the art of diplomacy.  He has several legitimate letters of credit and identification papers to his name (or, rather, numerous names), hidden away in caches scattered across the continent.

His spells known include _prestidigitation_, _mending_, _comprehend languages_, _expeditious retreat_, and others that help him mimic dragonmarks and enhance his diplomatic abilities.

His skill points are scattered among many Professions (including tinker, sailor, scribe, guide, and others) as well as Knowledge (local), Bluff, and Diplomacy.

In addition, these are a few other personalities that Dre can "don".  I would be interested in making up new ones, depending on where the party might visit, or even have you (the "DM"), introduce some new ones as a twist, if you were interested.

Thank you for considering this character.  I would be honored to play in your game.

_And I just saw that *Mel* had been posted here, as well.  Sorry, again!_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It was a thought.  If we're going more towards the good, or at least not evil route, then the origional writeup works fine, and I can play either.



 Well Rayni is the Chaotic Good evil warlock of darkness (with +13 Diplomacy at level 1)


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

BTW, I thought I'd thow this out there.

Techicaly, Changelings can only bread with humans, but the baby is always a changeling.  However, this seems strange that they could not also at least breed with elves, half-elves, orcs, and half-orcs, since humans can breed with them too.  Obviously, this is a somewhat important point for Mel, simply because the background is a bit harder to work otherwise (Or I simply make them all human, but I like the special age thing, it fits in well as a cover for her powers).  Besides, its magic, not biology.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well Rayni is the Chaotic Good evil warlock of darkness (with +13 Diplomacy at level 1)





Chaotic Good evil ?? You must mean Chaotic Neutral


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well Rayni is the Chaotic Good evil warlock of darkness (with +13 Diplomacy at level 1)




Oooh, Good diplomatic evil warlock of darkness...  She's a used car salesman?

The Twisted Inocence becomes more of a not realizing that what she is doing is wrong.  Given that in theory she was being trained as an infiltrator and Assassin anyway, it sort of fit for her to go either way.  But her Inocence Shattered works well to, because maybe she just never thought "Oooh, that's why learning anatomy and weapons goes togeather".


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Chaotic Good evil ?? You must mean Chaotic Neutral



No, she means Chaotic Good, Evil Warlock.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2005)

Oooo Isida's games never die, maybe an Eberron game that'll last...

Me me me!

Character concept forthcoming... although have you got someone for that DM involved character?  Cause I'm up for that.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Character concept forthcoming... although have you got someone for that DM involved character?  Cause I'm up for that.




Rystil is already in bed with Isida.

Conspiring I mean, btw.

You never know though, could easily have another one with something else going on.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

Ok, if it's allowed, I think I might head for the Chameleon PrC.  I think it fits her mimic/hiding persona.  Not sure I'll focus on it exclusively (probably still do rogue levels here and there).

Able Learner is a feat only available to Humans, Dopplegangers, and Changelings in Eberron, and allows you to learn cross class skills at 1 point per skill, but still only to the lower max.  Would fit in well with Mel anyway.


Obviously, this is just a thought.  We'll see where the character goes.  I am excited about her though, should be a lot of fun.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, if it's allowed, I think I might head for the Chameleon PrC.  I think it fits her mimic/hiding persona.  Not sure I'll focus on it exclusively (probably still do rogue levels here and there).
> 
> Able Learner is a feat only available to Humans, Dopplegangers, and Changelings in Eberron, and allows you to learn cross class skills at 1 point per skill, but still only to the lower max.  Would fit in well with Mel anyway.
> 
> ...




You did see that characters are starting at L1?

I know she promised "fast advancement", but it may take a few days before you are high enough level to take Chameleon class.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> You did see that characters are starting at L1?
> 
> I know she promised "fast advancement", but it may take a few days before you are high enough level to take Chameleon class.



 Well, he does need to know up front whether its OK to decide on feat and skill selection though


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, he does need to know up front whether its OK to decide on feat and skill selection though



I like to plan for options.

In particular, I believe Able Learner is required to be taken at L1, so it's now or never.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 8, 2005)

Wondering if all the spots are full yet? If not, I'll throw out a shifter into the mix---I'll post his concept tomorrow


----------



## devrimk (Jun 8, 2005)

Why Leon is going to Sharn?

He track his enemy from his past. Older boy named Alexander Rosebud. He wants to figth with him face to face. But when in the city he lost him and search him despereately.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 8, 2005)

here are the stats for kazan.  let me know if i left anything off.  and again, if you want me to tweak this in any way to better fit your campaign, let me know.

Kazan Oleander
Half Elf, Spellthief 1 
Medium Humanoid (Half Elf)
Alignment: Neutral
Hit Dice: 1d6 (6 hps)
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 16
Initiative: +1
Speed: 20 ft
Armor Class: 13 (+2 Leather, +1 dex) T: 11  FF:  12

Base Attack/Grapple: +0/-1
Attack: Sword, short -1 Melee (1d6-1/19-20/x2)
Crossbow, light +1 Ranged (1d8/19-20/x2)
Dagger +1 Ranged (1d4-1/19-20/x2)
Dagger -1 Melee (1d4-1/19-20/x2)
Space/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft

Special Attacks: Sneak Attack (+1d6 dam); 
Steal Spell (0 or 1st level spells, up to one level total at any time); 
Trapfinding
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Immune to Sleep, +2 vs Enchantments
Saves: Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +4

Skills (mod/ranks): Bluff +5/2, Concentration +2/2, Diplomacy +7/2, Disable Device +5/2, Disguise +4/1, Gather Information +7/2, Hide +3/2, Knowledge (arcana) +8/4, Knowledge (geography) +6/2, Knowledge (history) +5/2, Knowledge (local, The Principalities) +5/2, Knowledge (nobility) +5/2, Listen +5/2, Move Silently +3/2, Open Lock +3/2, Use Magic Device +5/2

Feats: Education (Arcana +1, Geography +1)

Wealth: 5 gp
Equipment: Leather Armor, Sickle, Light Crossbow, 20 bolts, Daggers (2), Thieves' Tools, Disguise Kit, Ink, Inkpen, Small Books, Papers and Parchments, Backpack, Pouches (3)
Enc: 39.5 lbs

Age: 25
Height:	5'2
Weight:	135


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

Posted Mel, in progress in the RG.  Mostly minor fluff things missing.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2005)

I'd like to voice my interest as well. Let's see...

Bail had never known his true parents. As he understood it now they had been in a caravan travelling between Cyre and Zilargo that had been forcibly delayed in Darguun. His father had been killed and his pregnant mother held and 'maintained' until she had given birth, upon which time her usefulness was at an end and she had been slaughtered like some useless herd animal.

Bail was raised recruited by the Kech Shaarat to be a member of the Plain, a secret organisation of spies and agents who are all non-gobliniod and more easily able to infiltrate the societies of the fairer races. He did as he was told, was an attentive student and, by avoiding the steady blows that would rain down on he and the other recruits, became quite quick on his feet. He began to develop an aptitude for stealth, his reflexes becoming finally honed, his balance and carriage marked him as a young man of speed.

The Plain were kept in line not only by threats to their physical being but also threats to their families. At this time Bail wasn't aware of the fate that had ultimately befallen his parents as the Kech Shaarat's plan was nefarious in the extreme. The tribe employed several Changelings who would impersonate the parents of the children that were slowly swelling the ranks of the Plain. It was easy with those born after abduction for they would never have the opportunity to recall their parents, but not all children were born in Darguun and the tactic kept them all in line. There was fierce competition between the children, a ruthless competition for food and attention, that was cultivated by their wicked maters.

Bail was one of the few that learnt the goblin language, he was quick in mind as well as on his feet and would pick up snatches of the language as he grew. When he was 16 he overheard a conversation that finally helped put all the pieces of the puzzle that had been bugging him for years together. He swore then that he would escape and did so the very next night, using the skills that his maters had so dilligently taught him over the last 16 years. They had made him the perfect weapon and he cut them deep that night.

Bail is on the run for two reasons, the first is that the Kech Sharrat don't want word of their secret reaching the ears of the outside world, not even the ears of those in Darkuun, as the great Lhesh Haruuc is not aware of the network and would surely think ill of the Kech Sharrat for keeping the network secret. Secondly, Bail stole something very valuable to the tribe before he left. Something that they will pursue Bail to the very ends of Khorvaire, and even the depths of Khyber to recover.

And I kept the background to five para's   

Hope you like. 

I'd see him as either a rogue or ranger (rather avoid this one as I'm playing a ranger in Hanable's Hunters but am happy to fill the role if it is needed) or fighter. I guess he could even be a dextrous barbarian if you wanted some melee crunch. First thought was rogue but then I noticed Bront already had Mel in the mix. 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'd like to voice my interest as well. Let's see...
> 
> 
> Hope you like.
> ...




It doesn't say it in the background (and he has not been approved yet) but Khesh is a ranger.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> It doesn't say it in the background (and he has not been approved yet) but Khesh is a ranger.



Hi Maverick,

I hadn't spent too much time looking at what hadn't been accepted, apologies for the oversight.   The call was for interesting rather than first come so I thought I could come up with something more interesting if I didn't try and fit in with the other applications. Anyways if we both get in then I'm more than happy to play the barbarian role, if we don't both then it's a moot point anyway  

Have a good day/evening

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Blue Sky (Jun 8, 2005)

Hmm.   Sounds interesting.

Nathaniel d'Orien grew up on the fringes of the last war, carrying dispatches and other mail on the rail with his father.  He loved the travel, seeing a different city everyday.  Whether it was sipping wine with the noble mages of Aundair, singing the hymms of the Silver Flame, or "featherjumping" off the bridges of Sharn, he threw himself into the meat of each culture with zeal.  Unfortunately, this zeal would be his downfall.

While in Karnnath, he observed a Blood of Vol congregation performing "communion".  Due to a mixup regarding a closet and a robe two sizes too big for him, he was mistaken for a priest, and ushered up to the altar to perform the ceremony.  Thinking a mile a minute, he opened his mouth to try to bluff his way through the benediction... and King Kaius's Guards burst through the door, with orders to arrest the peasants on charges of conspiring with the Emerald Claw.  

Nathaniel was able to escape through judicious use of his dragonmark, but no dragonmark could dodge the fallout that followed.  Wanted as a criminal, his house abandoned him, offering only passage out of Karnnath.  He made his way to Sharn, hoping to find another life without the backing of his house.


Ok, how does that sound?  A human bard with the Mark of Passage?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 8, 2005)

Greetings Isida

Thought this sounded very cool so I couldn't pass it up. So here it is. And if chosen I can have the stats posted very quickly.

Brief History of Rurik Loderr of Clan Kundarak 

Description
His name is Rurik Loderr and he is a scion of Clan Kundarak from the northern reaches of the Mror Holds. He is of average for the people of that region (4’2” and 164 lbs.). But his bright red hair and dark green eyes are both rare and proof he carries the blood of the southern clans. He wears his hair long, kept in a warrior’s braid, while keeping his beard relatively short. 

Prologue
His parents met over sixty-three years ago, in the city of Korunda’s Gate, in the northern Mror Holds. Rurik’ fathers was Jhun Loderr, his mother’ Risa Kundarak, a distant and unmarked member of House Kundarak. They met at time when both were just beginning their apprenticeships, but they each recognized each other as soul mates. And shortly after their commitment was done they wed. They worked and raised a child, Rurik, within the familial embrace of House Kundarak until a raid by the Jhorash’tar orcs stole them from their child.

Rurik having few other options took a position as an apprentice to Brodin Kladan, a Ranger and friend of his parents. And so he passed the next few decades learning about weapons and dungeoneering. But more importantly he learned to hone his senses, his first line of defense, against encroaching enemy. But with his skill he also drew jealousy, which would again end his comfortable existence. On a rare day of leisure he would find himself accosted by a group of drunks making fun of his habit of always wearing his armor. Never one to back down from a fight he faced the leader ready to teach him a lesson in civility. And it was from there that things went from bad to worse. He didn’t know why they had drawn a weapon but his instinct had saved him. Unfortunately it would leave two others dead. 

From there he raced home and packed his belongings and set out. Not knowing what to do he started traveling southwestward hoping to put as much distance between him and the Holds. And though it would take him many months and cause him to hire on to many caravans he would finally reach the steps of Sharn. So it is here that he had decided to begin his life anew.

(Unbeknownst to him the fight had been viewed by another group a short distance away. So while the families of the slain still hold out for vengeance, Rurik has been cleared of any wrongdoing. Unfortunately in his haste he outran the news.)

(Also he becomes agitated and cross when around other dwarves.)


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

I think she's looking for interesting characters and concepts, beyond that, it's all game.

I'm a rogue withough trapfinding, so figure that one out.

There was also a spell thief mentioned that she was interested in.

Just make your character how you want it.  If we end up with 5 rogues and a warlock, so be it.  Isida will sort it out.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2005)

Yay another Isida game!  When are you closing recruiting?  I'll have something up but early next week would be a little easier for me.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yay another Isida game!  When are you closing recruiting?  I'll have something up but early next week would be a little easier for me.




Just get up the background.  She's been gone for a few days, so I'm sure when she gets back she'll look at them.


----------



## manifold (Jun 10, 2005)

*still looking?*

Isida:

I don't have Ebberon, but I'd like to play if you'll have me (unless you're going to do something with the Stone Bones crew.)  I think I'd like to play a druid of some sort.  How's about a human ? I think I could swing it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Rough idea:* human cleric of a cult of the dragon below, who is insane, has an abberant dragon mark and is currently fleeing Sharn because of imagined demons in his head.  Though really he should be fleeing anyways because he has a cult leader, the Boromar clan and House Phairlan after him too, not that all of his personalities know that.

*History:* Hxaptös Halcyrunne has had a rather confusing, convoluted, and mentally disabling past.  He was born in Fallen, probably the worst place in Sharn to live.  The residents there are either low-caste laborers or gang members warring for territory, all of whom are too poor to even contemplate moving.  When his parents saw the birthmark on his left shoulder blade they knew that he would be trouble, more trouble than he was worth.  After the scourges of the War of the Mark long ago, those born with marks other than the dragonmarks were hunted as abberations.  Not wanting to bring down any more woe and eager to get rid of the unwanted mouth to feed, his parents sold him into slavery.

Hxaptös was sold to a cult of the dragon below, where he served as peon for various factions within the cult for many long and grueling years.  He quickly became used to skulking around the cultists to avoid being beaten, or worse subjected to their experiments. It was around this time that he started hearing whispers inside his head.  Usually the whispers told him to steal things, but sometimes they would tell him other things, dark twisted things.  Hxaptös didnt like to hear those things, but he couldnt make the voices stop. 

One of the faction leaders, a cruel half-orc named Thurrack, came to appreciate Hxaptös' wit, sneakiness, and most of all his magical abilities.  Taking Hxaptös under his wing, Thurrack often brought him along on some of the cults more risky ventures. It wasnt long before Hxaptös was traveling with Thurrack deep into the Cogs and even into Khyber itself to meet their infernal contacts. From trafficing in drugs to the illegal sale of Khyber shards, Hxaptös got mixed up in it all. Including an addiction to firelilly for a season before he was caught stealing it and beaten until he recovered.

It was because of the trust that Thurrack placed in Hxaptös that he got into the most trouble with the cult.  One of their dragonshard buyers was the Boromar clan who would resell them to more important clients through their extensive contact network.  On this occasion though, Hxaptös was approached by an elf secretly in a dark corner of the Cogs who offered to pay a lot more than the Boromars were for the dragonshards he was carrying.  Thinking that the money would bring him more freedom, Hxaptös sold the shards and returned to the cult.

Thurrack was furious with Hxaptös because he had just sold a shipment that the Boromars were depending on.  Beat, whipped and tortured, Hxaptös' fragile mind was further subjected to the horrors of the cult.  That night when he was left to recover on his own, the whispers in his head told him to get up and move.  With strange new powers, he snuck into the Thurrack's chambers looking for something to steal and sell, urged to flee now.  Grabbing a book that looked big and important, he rushed out before he could get caught.  

That night hunched over the strange book Hxaptös looked over the pages which were made of some kind of thin leather, skin perhaps. Hxaptös delved into secrets no sane person on Khorvaire should have ever read.  Eldritch rituals, devilish depictions of Xoriat, the plane of Madness, even human souls bound to the pages of the book; madness captured in ink or blood spiraled through his mind.  Secrets of the dolgrim, illithids, and stranger creatures unfolded themselves to his knowledge hungry mind.  With everything his tormented mind had been through up to this point, the knowledge he gained fractured his mind into several pieces.

At that moment a different personality came to the fore, taking control of the young man's body.  Calling itself Jhom, this new fraction of his spirit ran, ran as he had never run before.

*Personality: * well actually personalities because he has 3 dominant personalities and a few other ones that rarely show up.  Hxaptös is the most dominant personality and used to be the only one that was in control.  After reading the book of madness two other personalities have shown up.  When in control, Hxaptös often experiences voices and hallucinations.  He is running not only because he knows Thurrack's vengeance is on his head, but also because there are strange (hallucinations) abberations lurking in every dark corner eager to claw out his eyes.

Jhom, a got-it-together lurker, who runs and skulks from most things because he knows that staying alive is better when they can't find you.  This personality takes precidence at odd times, never really consistent. Jhom knows the Hxaptös personality and a few of the others.

The Fury is Hxaptös' most beastial personality that takes over when he feels threatened and cannot escape.  Throughing caution to the wind, the Fury attacks whatever threatens it with anything at hand.  Neither of the other two personalities remember anything when the Fury immerges.

_ooc: Wow that was fun to write, dont know if it is the type of character you are looking for, but either way I enjoyed creating him.  For even more fun I finished the character below._
[sblock]
*Hxaptös Halcyrunne 
Human Cleric (of the Cult of the Dragon Below) 1*
_Medium humanoid (human)_
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Deity:* Cult of the Dragon Below
*Region:* Breland, Sharn (Fallen)
*Height:* 5' 6"
*Weight:* 96lbs
*Skin:* Fair
*Eyes:* Black in Black
*Age:* 17

*Action Points:*  5

*Str:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Int:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Wis:* 15 (+2) [8 points] 
*Cha:* 12 (+1) [4 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:* extra feat, extra skill points, rebuke undead (4/day), spontaneous inflict, Domains: Dragon Below (Augment Summoning Feat), Madness (-1 will saves and wis skill checks, 1/day add 1/2 level to 1 will save or wis skill check)

*Hit Dice:* 1d8+1
*HP:* 9
*AC:* 15 (+2 Dex, +2 armor, +1 shield) Touch – 12, Flat-footed – 13
*ACP:* -1
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +3 [2 base, +1 Con] 
Reflex +2 [0 base, +2 Dex]
Will +3 [2 base, +2 Wis, -1 Domain] 

*BAB:* +0
*Melee Atk:* +1 (1d6+1/x2/P, club)  
*Ranged Atk:* +2 (1d8/19-20x2/80 ft./P, light crossbow)

*Skills:* (20sp, 4/2 max)
Diplomacy +2 [1 ranks, +1 Cha]
Knowledge (Religion) +4 [2 ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (Magic) +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (the Planes) +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
*Knowledge (Ceremony) +4 [2 ranks, +2 Int]
Concentration +2 [1 ranks, +1 Con]
Hide +2 [2cc ranks, +2 Dex, -1 ACP]
Move Silently +2 [2cc ranks, +2 Dex, -1 ACP]
Sleight of Hand +2 [2cc ranks, +2 Dex, -1 ACP]

*Feats:*
Augment Summoning (1st, Domain)
Abberant Dragonmark - undetermined (1st, human)
undetermined (1st)

*Languages:* Common, undercommon, infernal

*Spells Prepared*
DC +2
0th - _detect magic, detect poison, light_
1st – _bane, cause fear*, cure light wounds_

*Equipment*

_*Wearing or carrying at hand*_
*club* – 0gp (3 lbs)
*light crossbow* – 35gp (4 lbs)
*20 bolts* – 2gp (2 lbs)
*light wood shield* – 10gp (15 lbs)
*leather armor* - 3gp (5 lbs)
*belt pouch* - 1gp (1/2 lb)

*In or on containers*
*Backpack*  - 2gp (2 lbs)
~*waterskin* - 1gp (4 lbs)
~*1 trail rations* - .5gp (1 lbs)

Total weight carried – 36.5 lbs, light load. 

*Money*
staring gold-54.5gp
~~~~~

*Appearance:*

*Direction:* I would like to try and go for the Mage Priest prestige class from Diamond Throne.  The only akward prereqs are the Know (ceremony) and the Priest feat.  I could just take them, or if you would like something more core to replace them with let me know.  Of course if we are not going to hit 6th level, its all for naught.
[/sblock]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 10, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *Rough idea:* human cleric of a cult of the dragon below...




I think you went over 5 paragraphs


----------



## manifold (Jun 11, 2005)

*or...*

Isida:

How about a human Champion of Knowledge/akashic?  Maybe the akashics are a secret society in this world.  I envision this guy kind of like a GW mini: lots of books, goggles, a big sword, and a thirst for knowledge bordering on lust.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey all, sorry I disappeared like that.  

Now, I'm not looking for an eeeeevil crew, just a persecuted one.  I won't mind if you guys are rather neutral and aren't shy about playing both sides of the fence (or all sides of the octagon in Eberron).  

Now, I think I have a good pool to pick from, so lemme pick the rest of the group...

Rystil - Gray elf does make sense for the really snooty elves of Aerenal.  So you may use it.

lotuseater - Kazan looks most excellent.  I think I shall use him.

Bront - Since you supplied all the information, yes you may use the changling racial substitution levels.  Changling PrC is fine.  Though, just for giggles and grins, check out the Road Warrior PrC in the list of PrCs in my sig.  It has the same concept, but a very different excecution.  

MavrickWeirdo - a goblin in the party could be a lot of fun.

jeremy dnd - Dre looks like an excellent character, but his current background seems to be of a much higher-level character.  1st level characters generally don't have the kind of wide and vast travel experience that Dre does.  

devrimk - I would need a much more extensive background than a few sentences.  I know you said (in another thread) that he's based on Wolverine from the X-Men, but I generally would like something more elaborate in terms of background, particularly since this is supposed to be a game of intrigue.

D20Dazza - That's a mighty interesting background you have there (and a cool organization to boot).  

Blue Sky - Dude, bluffing your way through a Blood of Vol ceremony (or almost)?  That's awesome!  

Prof Yeti - Poor dwarf...  Just goes to show you, never toss a dwarf, or taunt him.  You'll end up dead!

Erekose13 - You have one might bizarre character there Erekose.  I like 'im!

manifold - I probably will be doing something with the Stone Bones crew, but not until a later date.  As for your Eberron character, I think you might like the artificer class for your concept, as I did not want to include any AE classes in this campaign.

Ok - My final determination.  

lotuseater, Someone, Blue Sky, and Erekose 13.  Everyone else, I thank you for submitting your characters.  This was a difficult decision, and I partially made it to include those people that aren't in an Eberron game yet.  My choices and alternates are now listed in the first post of the thread.  Alternates, if you want to make your character (or have already made them), you may put them in the Rogue's Gallery within a spoiler block.


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2005)

Cool on the sub levels.  She's already built using them, so just need to fluff out her a bit.  If it looks like she's missing useful adventuring equipment, that's intentional.  She was trained to be a courtisan and courtly spy.  You don't have to carry rations, water, or other usefull things like that around normaly.  Besides, she can call on her servant friends to bring her something... oh wait... 

Roadwarrior is different, not quite sure it has the feel I was looking for for Mel.  It seems a bit more druid/ranger ish.  She's actualy more a social butterfly and indoors kind of gal(or guy when she's in the mood, that's way to confusing to constantly say).  Plus, I have no idea what those feats do (Don't have S&S).  BTW, you never specify what stat the roadwarrior uses for spellcasting.

Darn, Can't take Beholder Star 

Welcome aboard everyone else.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2005)

What, never specified the stat?  How extremely annoying.  Note to self, do that at some point.

And if you even consider taking the Beholder Star I'm going to use it against you in the game.


----------



## Someone (Jun 11, 2005)

Great! I´m posting Harolk in the RG gallery, and correcting the typos. He had so many that´s a wonder he passed :/


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh well back to the recruitment boards - hope it's not to long before you start another game Isida, you've got a reputation that I'm itchy to taste. Thanks for considering me as an alt.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you, as well.  I'll go ahead and include Dre in a spoiler block in your RG, and hopefully there will be a chance at higher levels for him to show up!


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2005)

Isida,
I included Mel's 4 most promonent personas in the RG (under appearance).  Only one is fully developed, since she's been living that life for almost all of her life.  The others are ones she is developing in some way.  She may develope more as life goes on.

Part of the way I see her persona's, is that they are a way for her to hide from some of what's happened to her.  She can immerse herself, and hide a part of her true self from the hurt.  This is not true multiple personality disorder, though there may be some traces of it, but deep down she's still Mel, and the personalities are more acting than constructed by her mind like true insanity.

I did put an explanation of each persona, and how true to it she can realy get.  Some of them are idealized, and she isn't able to realize them fully yet.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 12, 2005)

Rock on! Hxaptös is going to be interesting to play.  Having never played CoC I'll have to really work on the true insanity behind his eyes.  Gotta try a few cryptic predictions of tentacly doom every now and then.

Any problems with the Mage Priest prc?  I took the Know (Ceremony) and Priest feat, but I can change them at any time.  The skill I took as a class skill though I can change that too.

Ps. If anyone is curious how I intended his name to be pronounced its more like Za-TOS, with the H and the P silent, a soft A and a hard O.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 12, 2005)

Erekose, let's do equal ranks of Knowledge (religion) and Knowledge (arcana) instead of Knowledge (ceremony), but other than that, yes you may take the Mage Priest PrC (when it comes time) and the Priest feat.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 13, 2005)

great isida.  i'll go ahead and post kazan to the rg.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> great isida.  i'll go ahead and post kazan to the rg.



Lotus, you might want to keep in mind that the rogue (me) does not have trapfinding.  Make it your character, but don't worry about stepping on my toes, it probably won't be an issue anyway (Mel is one of the stranger Rogue's I've made)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Gentlemen and Ladies, Someone and Erekose 13 have their characters in the correct format.  Bront and Rystil, you do not.  To make it easier, quote my sample character, remove the quote tags and the character-specific information, then put your own in.

Also, due to the fact that most, though not all, of you came here to hide, please put a "how you present yourself to the world" kind of thing at the bottom of your sheet.  If your character walked into a crowded tavern would he go right to the bar and order a drink?  Sit in a shadowy corner and try not to attrack attention?  Start a bar fight?  Try just to mingle and seem like an average patron?


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2005)

K, I'll reformat it tonight when I get home.

Were my "Persona's" ok for what you want, or you need more than that?  I'd probably have to elaberate on each one.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Bront, yours are fine, no worries.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bront, yours are fine, no worries.



My persona's or my character's? 

Hey, I resent that!

Me to!

Quiet you.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 13, 2005)

i've posted to the rg.  let me know if i made any mistakes.

i'm ready to start anytime.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 13, 2005)

I put up Hxaptös' initial attitude were he to find himself in a crowded tavern.  I also added a bit of a combat tactics thing just in case.  

Re: Mage Priest, sounds good. I'll aim for the Know (religion, magic) 5, Know (the planes) 8, and I already have the Priest feat.  While he has no following yet, the dragonmark that resembles the holy symbol of the cult will surely help as will his leather armor when dealing with other cultists. Removed Know (ceremony) and added those to his other skills.


----------



## Someone (Jun 13, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Also, due to the fact that most, though not all, of you came here to hide, please put a "how you present yourself to the world" kind of thing at the bottom of your sheet.  If your character walked into a crowded tavern would he go right to the bar and order a drink?  Sit in a shadowy corner and try not to attrack attention?  Start a bar fight?  Try just to mingle and seem like an average patron?




Done. Note that I´ve used sblock tags on most of the background to help keep the thread shorter and more usable in game; I don´t believe you have problems with that.

Otherwise, Harolk is ready.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Gentlemen and Ladies, Someone and Erekose 13 have their characters in the correct format.  Bront and Rystil, you do not.  To make it easier, quote my sample character, remove the quote tags and the character-specific information, then put your own in.
> 
> Also, due to the fact that most, though not all, of you came here to hide, please put a "how you present yourself to the world" kind of thing at the bottom of your sheet.  If your character walked into a crowded tavern would he go right to the bar and order a drink?  Sit in a shadowy corner and try not to attrack attention?  Start a bar fight?  Try just to mingle and seem like an average patron?



 Yikes, I actually copied and pasted directly from yours, and then tried for a very long time to get it to look the same.  I'm fairly sure it is all identical save for the fact that the size refuses to fix.  No matter what size I put in there, it turns big, and I just don't know how to stop it


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 13, 2005)

Rystil,  click Quote on my post, remove the quote tags at the begining and end then copy the following:

*Araynia “Rayni”*
*Elf Warlock 1*
_Medium Humanoid_
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Deity:* None. Araynia has a respect for the Undying Court, though the deathless elves are not really a deity.
*Region:* Aerenal
*Height:* 5'
*Weight:* 94 lbs
*Skin: *Pale

*Hair: *Golden 
*Eyes:* Amethyst Violet
*Age:* 114

*Action Points:* 5

*Str:* 6 (-2) [0 points, -2 racial] (or 8 if not using Gray Elf)
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial] 
*Con:* 14 (+2) [10 points, -2 racial] (or 12 if not using Gray Elf)
*Int:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial] (stays the same either way, having shifted 4 points from Con)
*Wis:* 8 (-1) [0 points] 
*Cha:* 16 (+3) [10 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:* Eldritch Blast 1d6, 1 Least Invocation, +2 Dex, -2 Con +2 Int (maybe), -2 Str (maybe), Immune to Sleep, +2 vs Enchantment, Low-Light Vision, Weapon proficiencies, +2 Listen, Search, Spot.

*Hit Dice:* 1d6+2
*HP:* 8
*AC:* 20 (+0 Dex, +8 composite plating, +2 shield) Touch – 10, Flat-footed – 18
*ACP:* 
*Init:* +0 (+0 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +2 [0 base, +2 Con] 
Reflex +3 [+0 base, +3 Dex]
Will +1 [+2 base, -1 Wis] 

*BAB:* +0
*Melee Atk:* -2 (1d8-2 19-20/x2 Longsword) 
*Ranged Atk:* +3 (1d6 20/x2 Eldritch Blast)

*Skills:*
Bluff +13 [4 ranks, +3 Cha, +6 Beguiling Influence]
Concentration +6 [4 ranks, +2 Con] 
Diplomacy +13 [4 ranks, +3 Cha, +6 Beguiling Influence]
Intimidate +9 [0 ranks, +3 Cha, +6 Beguiling Influence]
Knowledge:Religion +6 [1 rank, +3 Int, +2 Knows-Lots-About-Religion Bonus]
Sense Motive +2 [3 ranks, -1 Wis]
Use Magic Device +7 [4 ranks, +3 Cha]


*Feats:*
Aberrant Dragonmark (1st level)

*Languages:* Common, Elven, Riedran, Quor, Draconic

*Invocations*
DC +3
Least- Beguiling Influence

*Equipment*

*Wearing or carrying at hand*
*Longsword* – 15gp (4 lbs)
*Studded Leather Armour* – 25gp (20 lbs)
*Waterskin* – 1gp (4 lbs)
*Trail Rations (1 day)* – 5 sp (1 lb)
*Flint and Steel – *1 gp (--)

*In or on containers*
*Backpack* - 2gp (2 lbs)

Total weight carried – 29 lbs, medium load. 

*Money*
56.5 gp
~~~~~

*Appearance:*
Araynia is a beautiful but conflicted young elf of Aerenal, with long lovely golden hair, and friendly violet eyes. Her skin is perhaps a bit paler than it should be, but this serves to make her appear more delicate and beautiful, in tandem with her light hair—she almost appears to be a perfect porcelain doll. She has a quick and ready smile for her friends and new acquaintances, and some consider it to be supernaturally winning—even skilled diplomats have trouble saying no to Rayni when she flashes her smile and asks nicely.

*Personality:* Araynia is friendly and kindhearted, but she is deeply conflicted by the darkness within her, of which she cannot find a source. She fears one day that it may overwhelm her, and the thought chills her to the bone. Nonetheless, she hides her fear behind a ready smile and a charming personality, making friends easily—always asking her new friend to call her 'Rayni' . However, there are few who reach beyond a superficial friendship with her, as she tries to hide her deepest thoughts from everyone—even herself.

*Background:* Araynia always felt a little different, which was difficult for her on the tradition-steeped island of Aerenal. Nonetheless, she tried to work around the strangeness she felt in her heart through kindness and friendship. But one day, the welling darkness inside herself manifested itself in a destructive blast of violet energy, striking forth at her friend Vyrdian D'Jhaelian and causing him a serious injury. Unable to understand this new power of Rayni's in a way that fit with their notions of the arcane and unwilling to listen to Rayni's pleas that it had been an accident, the angered family of Vyrdian pressured Rayni's extended family to exile her from Aerenal, declaring her a waste of the precious space on the sacred land, citing her aberrant Dragonmark as proof that she had been warped by Khyber and should be cast aside like a worthless animal.

However, when she reached Khorvaire, things only became worse for Rayni, as she began to be hunted by unknown assailants. Realising that she had little chance to escape her assailants in the open wilderness, she fled to Sharn, the fabled City of Towers. She knew almost nothing about the place, but if it was even half as big as she had heard, she figured that should be able to lose her pursuers in the countless masses—unless they have some magical means of tracking her!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks so much!  I actually copied yours and at first it didn't work, but I tried it three times and the last time it worked.  Very weird.  Any idea why vbulletin hates me?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 13, 2005)

Not a clue.  What are your default editor settings?  Dont know if that has anything to do with it at all.  The stuff I edited out were a couple of errant Bold tags, and all the stuff about Times New Roman fonts and Sizes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Not a clue.  What are your default editor settings?  Dont know if that has anything to do with it at all.  The stuff I edited out were a couple of errant Bold tags, and all the stuff about Times New Roman fonts and Sizes.



 I didn't change any of my defaults or tags.  I just copied Isida's format, changed some things, and pasted in back and then it went crazy


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Time to clean out the caches and defrag the hard drive...   

Bront - I need you to take yours out of the code block and put it in my format.  

lotuseater - Your character sheet is almost good excect for the fact you do not have any of the bolding, underlining, or italicizing that I specified.  Could you fix that please?

Blue Sky - Where are you dude?

And I need one more thing from everyone else... what you want!  Everyone gets something special related to their reason to run.  It could be an item, some valuable information, a special knowledge, a secret, a powerful contact, or something else.  Please let me know what suits your character the best.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2005)

Should we work out what we want via e-mail? (I'd guess otherwise a secret would not stay secret very long )

Since I'm the guinea pig, is there something that you would suggest I pick?  Anyhow, I have your e-mail address, so I can send you one if you like


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 14, 2005)

no problem.  i will get on that today.  

as for an item, i think that whatever kazan was transporting to his employer at the time of the ambush would be the item.  if you have a good idea of what that should be, feel free to come up with it, but if you prefer me to come up with the item myself, then i will think of a few possibilities.


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't change any of my defaults or tags.  I just copied Isida's format, changed some things, and pasted in back and then it went crazy



You and formatting don't agree very well, do they?


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Time to clean out the caches and defrag the hard drive...
> 
> Bront - I need you to take yours out of the code block and put it in my format.
> 
> ...



I like my code blocks 

Oh well, I hope to get around to it tonight.

As for what I'd want, I think something that let me change my clothing or look might be cool, and something she might have grabbed.  But, I could see her also/instead having some sort of knowledge about things her "father" planned to do (or perhaps had already done) that might be harmful if it ever got out, though that sounds too much like blackmail.  Short of her grabbing something by accident (Perhaps her favorite hairbrush has some secret plans in it), I don' t know what she might have grabbed directly related to her running (the clothing change item is more of something she'd grab in order to run), but I'm open to whatever you feel is appropriate.  Her not exactly knowing why it's significant seems kind of fun too.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

Rystil, please do e-mail me.

lotuseater [sblock]The package you carried from Principalities to Sharn was a long and thin wooden box about eighteen inches long.  After you were nearly killed, you eventually opened the box to see if what was inside could help you survive the aftermath of your betrayal.  It proved to a unique and elegant long dagger.  An ebon hilt was decorated with bands of gold, and more gold formed the quillions and decorated the blade.  Strange runic traceries extended down the length of the blade.  The holes within it made it make a curious humming sound when it was thrust through the air.  It proved to be exceedingly well-balanced and quite sharp.  A name was formed in the runes in a round, Elven script, "Bloodsong."  Game information - +1 dagger, on a critical hit the subject must make a Will save (DC = attack roll) or be dazed for one round due to the strange song the blade sings.  He thinks it may do other things, but he's not sure.  Some strange things have happened, but he hasn't been able to reproduce them.[/sblock]

Bront [sblock]When Melfina ran, her mother pressed on her a sealed box and told her it was "for luck."  When she finally opened it, she found something that superficially resembled a dragonshard.  However, instead of Syberis-gold, Eberron-red, or Kyber-black, this was an evershifting hue, washing over the shard like waves in the sea.  When Mel concentrated on it, she found it showed an ever-changing series of images.  When she was able to find one that she desired, the gem was able to grant it to her... in a fashion.  This gem is apparently very chaotic, and though it may be able to grant one their desires, the way in which it happens is predictable.  If one wished a change of clothes, their clothes might change by illusion, change in reality, or they might get mugged, stripped naked, and then manage to steal some clothes from a tailor a block away.  If you desire knowledge, you may overhear it, uncover a thrown-out scroll, or get captured and told it while you're being sacrificed to a demon.  It is a capricious gift.  Also it seems that it gets more capricious if its abilities are called on often.  If you call upon it once a day, it may try to grant one's desire in a relatively straightforward fashion.  But the more demanding and insistant one is in asking things of the gem, the more random and bizarre its gifts become.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

Cool, noted and added to my sheet, which has been reformated.

BTW, your example Sheet is missing a place to note your sex.  Likely because it was a warforged


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

Umm... no it's not!


----------



## Someone (Jun 14, 2005)

> And I need one more thing from everyone else... what you want! Everyone gets something special related to their reason to run. It could be an item, some valuable information, a special knowledge, a secret, a powerful contact, or something else. Please let me know what suits your character the best




I´ve been thinking on several possibilities, but what I believe is the best could be related to Harolk´s cousin, Silas. Harolk doesn´t know what was he into before dissapearing becoming a DM´s ace in the sleeve, but since Harolk is his only close relative he can use his house and little business. Maybe the house has built a simple protcetion against scrying magic, like thin sheets of lead in the walls, that could explain why Harolk hasn´t been found by house Thuranny yet.

I don´t know what you have planned, but something to live in could be useful to the whole group if we´re going to stay in Sharn for some time.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 14, 2005)

A few ideas regarding items: 
the book of madness...
a dragonshard item
something else stolen from a cultist leader's private stash

Really there is nothing in particular that he is looking for, so I'll leave the creative stuff to you, the above are just the most likely locations/items he would have taken.

One other thing I was thinking of last night that I would like him to be able to is summon pseudonatural creatures as per the Alienist PrC, just a thought.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

Someone [sblock]When you ran you tried to find Silas and found him rather very much not there, you did some exploring of course.  Curiously, in a small box in the guest room, you found a ring with a tag on it, your name printed on it in bold letters.  It wasn't too much to look at, smooth, made of lead, with hematite "gems" studding it all around.  However, you haven't been found yet, so it seems to be a good luck charm at least.  Game terms - continuous _nondetection_[/sblock]
Erekose13 [sblock]When fleeing the Cult of the Dragon Below, you took one of the more ornate holy books with you.  It is triangular-shaped, with green leather streched on a wooden frame.  Inside it has parchment pages written in a myriad of ink colors and writing styles.  On the cover it has an imprint remeniscent of a Khyber dragonshard in glossy black paint.  It is only as big as a palm, but what knowledge inside!  It speaks of the realms of Xoriat in maddening detail, and even includes strange pictures that seem to change every time you look at them.  It also has some elegant philosophy of chaos, the destruction of all things and the madness that preceeds it.  However, the book also had a strange and peculiar "passenger."  When you gathered it up, a lump of something warm dropped from the book and crawled onto your arm, where it remains attached to this day.  It introduced itself mentally as a "Voice of Those From Beyond This World," and said it would serve as a "Companion, Guard, and Guide."  It sees what you see, offers advice, and can even cast spells on your behalf. Game terms, the book provides the necessary information to eventually become an Alienist, in addition to the talking, spellcasting, parasitic lump on your arm.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 14, 2005)

Rock on! Thats perfect.  I'll have the prereqs for both the alienist and the mage priest at the same time   now to figure out where i want to go with that... hehe


----------



## Someone (Jun 14, 2005)

That´s a big boon for a 1st level character. I´ll add it to the character sheet.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, you won't be first for long.  Consider it an investment in the future...


----------



## Someone (Jun 14, 2005)

I hope so. So, save Blue Sky, are we ready to start?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 14, 2005)

Have posted Rurik in the Rogue's Gallery just in case.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

Just about.  If Blue Sky doesn't show up tomorrow, I pick an alternate to move up, and we start while the alternate finishes his/her character.


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

Blue's around (He's posted reciently), so don't know what's up.  If we miss him, oh well.  That's what Alts are for 

Looking forward to starting


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2005)

> Rystil, please do e-mail me.



Okey dokey.  Sent!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Just about.  If Blue Sky doesn't show up tomorrow, I pick an alternate to move up, and we start while the alternate finishes his/her character.



Just to let you know I'm popping in daily and keeping an eye on things in case the need for an alt arises.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, since I may be choosing the alt tomorrow... you best get an alt character up Dazza!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, since I may be choosing the alt tomorrow... you best get an alt character up Dazza!



Well there is the below from my previous post, I haven't rolled stats etc figuring that I would wait to see if I was accepted. If you want a whole PC submitted before deciding on alts I'll start work on him ASAP.

Cheers

Daz

[sblock]Bail had never known his true parents. As he understood it now they had been in a caravan travelling between Cyre and Zilargo that had been forcibly delayed in Darguun. His father had been killed and his pregnant mother held and 'maintained' until she had given birth, upon which time her usefulness was at an end and she had been slaughtered like some useless herd animal.

Bail was raised recruited by the Kech Shaarat to be a member of the Plain, a secret organisation of spies and agents who are all non-gobliniod and more easily able to infiltrate the societies of the fairer races. He did as he was told, was an attentive student and, by avoiding the steady blows that would rain down on he and the other recruits, became quite quick on his feet. He began to develop an aptitude for stealth, his reflexes becoming finally honed, his balance and carriage marked him as a young man of speed.

The Plain were kept in line not only by threats to their physical being but also threats to their families. At this time Bail wasn't aware of the fate that had ultimately befallen his parents as the Kech Shaarat's plan was nefarious in the extreme. The tribe employed several Changelings who would impersonate the parents of the children that were slowly swelling the ranks of the Plain. It was easy with those born after abduction for they would never have the opportunity to recall their parents, but not all children were born in Darguun and the tactic kept them all in line. There was fierce competition between the children, a ruthless competition for food and attention, that was cultivated by their wicked maters.

Bail was one of the few that learnt the goblin language, he was quick in mind as well as on his feet and would pick up snatches of the language as he grew. When he was 16 he overheard a conversation that finally helped put all the pieces of the puzzle that had been bugging him for years together. He swore then that he would escape and did so the very next night, using the skills that his maters had so dilligently taught him over the last 16 years. They had made him the perfect weapon and he cut them deep that night.

Bail is on the run for two reasons, the first is that the Kech Sharrat don't want word of their secret reaching the ears of the outside world, not even the ears of those in Darkuun, as the great Lhesh Haruuc is not aware of the network and would surely think ill of the Kech Sharrat for keeping the network secret. Secondly, Bail stole something very valuable to the tribe before he left. Something that they will pursue Bail to the very ends of Khorvaire, and even the depths of Khyber, to recover.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

We're likely starting tomorow, so best get stats up tonight 

At least as far as I understand it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*

Well here goes nothing.....apologies if there are problems, I had to throw him together pretty quickly.

*Bail* 
*Human Barbarian 1* 
_Medium Humanoid_ 
*Alignment:* Neutral Good 
*Deity:* Soveriegn Host 
*Region:* Darguun 
*Sex:* Male
*Height:* 5’7” 
*Weight:* 145 lbs 
*Skin: * Dark, husky, spent as lot of time outside 

*Hair: *Black 
*Eyes:* Hazel 
*Age:* 14 

*Action Points:* 5 

*Str:* 16 (+3) [10 points] 
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [10 points] 
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Wis:* 8 (0) [0 points] 
*Cha:* 10 (0) [2 points] 

*Class Abilities* 
Fast Movement (+10' speed); Illiterate; Rage 3/day (+4 Str; +4 Con; +2 Will; -2 AC; 8 rounds plus newly improved con bonus)

*Hit Dice:* 1d12 
*HP:* 14
*AC:* 16 (+3 Dex, +3 Studded Leather ) Touch – 13, Flat-footed – 13
*ACP:* -1
*Init:*  +3 (+3 Dex) 
*Speed:* 40ft 

*Saves:* 
Fortitude + 4 [2 base, +2 Con] 
Reflex + 3 [+0 base, +3 Dex] 
Will -1 [+0 base, -1 Wis] 

*BAB/Grapple:* +1/+4
*Melee Atk:* +4 Great Axe (1d12+3 +3;x3)
*Melee Atk:* +4 Warhammer (1d8+3;x3)
*Melee Atk:* +4 Spear (1d8+3;x3)
*Ranged Atk:* +4 Spear (1d8+3 x3; 20') 

*Class Skills:* 
Climb 4 [2 ranks, +3 Str, -1 ACP]
Craft 0 [+0 Int]
Handle Animal 2 [2 ranks, +0 Chr]
Intimidate 2 [2 ranks, +0 Chr]
Jump 6 [4 ranks, +3 Str, -1 ACP]
Listen 4 [4 rank, +0 Wis]
Ride 3 [+3 Dex]
Survival 4 [4 ranks, +0 Wis]
Swim 3 [2 ranks, +3 Str, -2 ACP]

*Feats:* 
Extend Rage (+5 rounds)
Extra Rage (2 extra times a day)

*Languages:* Common, Goblin 

*Equipment* 

*Wearing or carrying at hand* 
*Great Axe* – 20gp (12 lbs) 
*Spear* - 2gp (6lb)
*Warhammer* - 12gp (5lb)
*Studded Leather Armour* – 25gp (20 lbs) 

*In or on containers* 
*Backpack* - 2gp (2 lbs) 
*Waterskin* – 1gp (4 lbs) 
*Flint and Steel* – 1 gp (--)   
*Whetstone* - 2cp (1lb)
*5 Sunrods* - 10gp (10lb)
*Bedroll* - 1sp (5lb)

Total weight carried – 65 lbs, light load. 

*Money* 
22 gp 9 sp  8 cp

~~~~~ 

*Appearance:* Bail is tall and thin with wiry muscles and broad shoulders, he is only 14 and is still growing. His face is hairless except for the bushy eyebrows. His nose is crooked,  lieing slightly to the left, a result of the many beatings that he endured while young. He wears his hair long and lank, often tieing it back in a pony tail.

*Personality:*Bail has had a hard life and it shows, he is quiet and withdrawn and acts like a beaten puppy when in large crowds, shying away from people and sticking to the shadows, trying to be as unobtrusive as possible but when riled - Watch Out! He doesn't take well to being threatened or too bullies and is likely to take matters into his own hands.

*Background:* Bail had never known his true parents. As he understood it now they had been in a caravan travelling between Cyre and Zilargo that had been forcibly delayed in Darguun. His father had been killed and his pregnant mother held and 'maintained' until she had given birth, upon which time her usefulness was at an end and she had been slaughtered like some useless herd animal.

Bail was raised recruited by the Kech Shaarat to be a member of the Plain, a secret organisation of spies and agents who are all non-goblinoid and more easily able to infiltrate the societies of the fairer races. He did as he was told, was an attentive student and, by avoiding the steady blows that would rain down on he and the other recruits became quite quick on his feet. He began to develop an aptitude for stealth, his reflexes becoming finally honed, his balance and carriage marked him as a young man of speed.

The Plain were kept in line not only by threats to their physical being but also threats to their families. At this time Bail wasn't aware of the fate that had ultimately befallen his parents as the Kech Shaarat's plan was nefarious in the extreme. The tribe employed several Changelings who would impersonate the parents of the children that were slowly swelling the ranks of the Plain. It was easy with those born after abduction for they would never have the opportunity to recall their parents, but not all children were born in Darguun and the tactic kept them all in line. There was fierce competition between the children, a ruthless competition for food and attention that was cultivated by their wicked maters.

Bail was one of the few that learnt the goblin language; he was quick in mind as well as on his feet and would pick up snatches of the language as he grew. When he was 14 he overheard a conversation that finally helped put all the pieces of the puzzle that had been bugging him for years together. He swore then that he would escape and did so the very next night, using the skills that his maters had so diligently taught him over the last 14 years. They had made him the perfect weapon and he cut them deep that night.

Bail is on the run for two reasons, the first is that the Kech Sharrat don't want word of their secret reaching the ears of the outside world, not even the ears of those in Darkuun, as the great Lhesh Haruuc is not aware of the network and would surely think ill of the Kech Sharrat for keeping the network secret. Secondly, Bail stole something very valuable to the tribe before he left. Something that they will pursue Bail to the very ends of Khorvaire, and even the depths of Khyber, to recover.


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> *Age:* 14
> Bail was one ... When he was 16 he overheard ... taught him over the last 16 years.



Minor problem, unless he was being taught since age -2 

Probably just an oversight or typo.

This post brougth to you by the Nitpickers Guild.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Minor problem, unless he was being taught since age -2
> 
> Probably just an oversight or typo.
> 
> This post brougth to you by the Nitpickers Guild.



 Both wrong--clearly he received an Elixir of Youth as his secret boon from Isida, and he's running from all the people who also want to live forever


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Both wrong--clearly he received an Elixir of Youth as his secret boon from Isida, and he's running from all the people who also want to live forever



Of course, how could I forget the number one concern of 16 year old humans... Old age.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Of course, how could I forget the number one concern of 16 year old humans... Old age.



 How do you know he wasn't like 100 and then used the EoY to return to age 16?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Minor problem, unless he was being taught since age -2
> 
> Probably just an oversight or typo.
> 
> This post brougth to you by the Nitpickers Guild.



Yep, sorry, I decided to change his age at the last moment and thought I'd got them all. I'll edit now.

Thanks for pointing it out Bront.

Cheers

Daz

p.s. And brougth is spelt brought. Thanks for the membership to the Guild


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Yep, sorry, I decided to change his age at the last moment and thought I'd got them all. I'll edit now.
> 
> Thanks for pointing it out Bront.
> 
> ...



Actualy, I misspelled broth


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 16, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, since I may be choosing the alt tomorrow...




For future reference here is my Alt.
[sblock]
*Rurik Loderr
Dwarf Ranger 1*
_Medium Humanoid (Dwarf)_
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Deity:* Dol Dorn
*Region:* Mror Holds, Korunda’s Gate
*Height:* 4' 2''
*Weight:* 166 lbs
*Skin:* Red
*Eyes:* Green
*Age:* 50

*Action Points:* 5

*Str: * 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [4 points, +2 racial]
*Int:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [2 points, -2 racial]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
+2 Con, -2 Cha, Darkvision – 60’, Stonecutting, Stability, +2 vs. Poison, +2 vs. Spell/ Spell-Like, Racial Weapon – Waraxe/ Urgosh, +1 Attack vs. Orc/ Goblinoids, +4 Dodge vs. Giant Class, +2 Appraise vs. Stone/ Metal, +2 Craft vs. Stone/ Metal

*Hit Dice: * 1d8 +2
*HP:* 10
*AC:* 18 (+2 Dex, +4 Chain Shirt, +2 shield) Touch – 12, Flat-footed – 18
*ACP: * -4
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 20ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+2 base, +2 Con] 
Reflex +2 [+0 base, +2 Dex]
Will +1 [+0 base, +1 Wis] 

*BAB:* +1
*Melee Atk:* +4 (1d8+3/x3/S, Dwarven Waraxe) 
*Melee Atk:* +4 (1d8+3/x3/B, Warhammer)
*Melee Atk: * +4 (1d6+3/19-20 x2/P, Short Sword)
*Ranged Atk:* +3 (1d4+3/19-20 x2/10 ft./P, Dagger)

*Skills:*
Climb* +7 [4 Ranks, +3 Str]
Handle Animal* +4 [4 Ranks, +0 Cha]
Heal +3 [2 Ranks, +1 Wis]
Hide +4 [2 Ranks, +2 Dex]
Jump* +7 [4 Ranks, +3 Str]
Know (Dungeon) +3 [1 Rank, +2 Int]
Know (Nature) +3 [1Rank, + 2 Int]
Listen +5 [4 Ranks, +1 Wis]
Move Silent +4 [2 Ranks, +2 Dex]
Search +6 [4 Ranks, +2 Int]
Spot +5 [4 Ranks, +1 Wis]
Survival +5 [4 Ranks, +1 Wis]
Swim* +4 [1 Ranks, +3 Str]

*Feats:*
Open Mind (1st Level) [Complete Adventurer]
Track [Ranger Class Feat]
Armor Proficiency (Light) [Ranger Class Feat]
Shield Proficiency [Ranger Class Feat]
Martial Weapons Proficiency (All) [Ranger Class Feat]
Simple Weapons Proficiency (All) [Ranger Class Feat]
Favored Enemy – Undead
Wild Empathy [+1]

*Languages: * 
Common
Dwarven
Orc

*Equipment*
*Wearing or carrying at hand*
*Black Explorer Outfit* 0.0 0.00
*Chain Shirt* 25.0 100.00
*Heavy Steel Shield * 15.0 20.00
*Dwarven Waraxe* 8.0 30.00
*Warhammer* 5.0 12.00
*Shortsword * 2.0 10.00
*Dagger [2]* 2.0 4.00

*Money Pouch* 0.5 1.00
** Wealth* [9 Gp/6 Sp/2 Cp] 1.0 9.62

*Bandolier [MW]* - 12 1.5 5.00
*Flint/Steel* 0.0 1.00
*Whetstone * 1.0 .02
*Chalk [x10]* 0.0 .10
*Candle [x6]* 0.0 .06
*ID Paper [MW] * 0.0 5.00
*Travel Papers* 0.0 .20

*In or on containers*
*Backpack * 2.0 2.00
*Water Skin [x3] * 12.0 3.00
*Trail Rations [x6]* 6.0 3.00
*Gray Explorer Outfit * 8.0 10.00
*Bedroll* 5.0 0.10
*Silk Rope – 50’ * 5.0 10.00
*Grappling Hook* 4.0 1.00
*Sack [x3]* 1.0 0.30
*Vial (Oil) [x4]* 4.0 0.40
*Sun Rod [x6]* 6.0 12.00
*Scroll Case* 0.5 1.00

*Total weight carried – * 61/116.5 lbs, Medium Load.

*Money*
9 gp, 6 sp, 2 cp
~~~~~

*Appearance: * 
Rurik is of average size for a dwarf of the Mror Holds. He stands approximately 4 foot 2 inches and weighs a respectable 164 lbs. His bright red hair and dark green eyes are both rare and proof he carries the blood of the southern clans. He wears his hair long, kept in a warrior’s braid, while keeping his beard relatively short. And though it is rumored that he smiles on occasion it has not been proven. He prefers to wear his chain shirt and if given the least opportunity he will do so. Most of the times he also prefers to make use of a Heavy Steel Shield, Dwarven Waraxe, and Warhammer. While seldom seen he prefers dark tones and a comfortable outfit like those worn by explorers.

*Personality: * 
On the outside Rurik is the dour, taciturn visage most people who don’t know dwarves have come to expect. On the inside he is very different in many ways. His humor is dry and slightly offbeat (yes he does have a sense of humor). Not the most graced in social interaction, he is willing to try many things, though he is often clumsy in asking how.

*Background: * 
His parents met over sixty-three years ago, in the city of Korunda’s Gate, in the northern Mror Holds. Rurik’ fathers was Jhun Loderr, his mother’ Risa Kundarak, a distant and unmarked member of House Kundarak. They met at time when both were just beginning their apprenticeships, but they each recognized each other as soul mates. And shortly after their commitment was done they wed. They worked and raised a child, Rurik, within the familial embrace of House Kundarak until a raid by the Jhorash’tar orcs stole them from their child. 

Rurik having few other options took a position as an apprentice to Brodin Kladan, a Ranger and friend of his parents. And so he passed the next few decades learning about weapons and dungeoneering. But more importantly he learned to hone his senses, his first line of defense, against encroaching enemy. But with his skill he also drew jealousy, which would again end his comfortable existence. On a rare day of leisure he would find himself accosted by a group of drunks making fun of his habit of always wearing his armor. Never one to back down from a fight he faced the leader ready to teach him a lesson in civility. And it was from there that things went from bad to worse. He didn’t know why they had drawn a weapon but his instinct had saved him. Unfortunately it would leave two others dead. 

From there he raced home and packed his belongings and set out. Not knowing what to do he started traveling southwestward hoping to put as much distance between him and the Holds. And though it would take him many months and cause him to hire on to many caravans he would finally reach the steps of Sharn. So it is here that he had decided to begin his life anew.

(Unbeknownst to him the fight had been viewed by another group a short distance away. So while the family still holds for vengeance, Rurik has been cleared of any wrongdoing. Unfortunately in his haste he outran the news.)

(He becomes agitated and cross when around other dwarves.)[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok, Blue Sky didn't respond, so I'm going to drop him.  D20Dazza, you move up into his slot.  Prof Yeti, you can post your character in a spoiler block in the RG in case of need.  

Dazza - Do you have any idea what you want this mysterious item you stole to be?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Dazza - Do you have any idea what you want this mysterious item you stole to be?



Cool, looking forward to this immensely - no pressure mind you   
Should I post Bail in the RG or are you still to go over him?

[sblock]The mysterious item could have something to do with the scam, maybe a ledger of names of changelings that particpate in the plan or maybe something that implicates the tribe in a broader plan to over throw the Lhesh Haruuc?? I didn't have anything specific in mind and could edit the pc so that the reason he is running is because he can blow the operation wide open?[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 16, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, Blue Sky didn't respond, so I'm going to drop him.  D20Dazza, you move up into his slot.  Prof Yeti, you can post your character in a spoiler block in the RG in case of need.
> 
> Dazza - Do you have any idea what you want this mysterious item you stole to be?




Rurik posted to the RG.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 16, 2005)

With D20Dazza in we have a full crew then eh?  This is going to be a really different bunch of characters.  One person acting like they have multiple personalities, while my character does but generally doesnt know it.  Hxaptos is going to be quite fun to play.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2005)

Yep, quite interesting, should be a lot of fun as well


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

Hush!  I'm working on it!  I hope to get the game started on Saturday the 18th of June by no later than 1 o'clock pm.  Thanks for all your enthusiasm.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

D20Dazza - [sblock]Bail ended up grabbing a small book during his flight, one that he later found out seemed to be the reason he was being pursued.  It didn't look like much, a dark brown leather journal with cheap paper pages.  But once you opened it, you realized what it was.  It was the detailed description of the upbringing and missions of three others in the Plain, ones like you that had been deceived and used.  There was also a slim sliver of an Eberron dragonshard in the book, one you discovered allowed some limited communication from the reader to one of the three agents, once one was in range.  

One was Irian Lashay, a dancer and musician that worked in a House Phiarlan entertainment house in Sharn.  She often did music for private gatherings, and gathered interesting bits of information from the nobles that she entertained.  Another was Wes Garthaser, a skilled artificer that worked for House Orien on the lightning rails in Sharn.  He supplied information on who and what was going where and why.  The last was Wallbreaker, a male personalitied warforged purchased from House Cannith through a broker late in the Last War.  He's twenty years old, and used as a bodyguard and strongarm for some unsavory types in Sharn.  He's utterly neutral, but has no idea about the morality of his actions.  He supplies information on crime barons and their activities.

The book is very detailed in their deception, placement, and cultivation, and would be able to bring the organization down, or at least strike a major blow to the Plain's operations in Sharn.[/sblock]

IC thread is up!  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2340344#post2340344


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

This will definately be one of the more interesting introductions


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2005)

Heh, yes it will indeed.

Erekose, D20Dazza, where be you?  I need your posts before we can move on!


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

BTW, I put Mel's current appearance/persona in () in the title  Just in case she ever decides to change, I'll note it there too.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry weekends are bad for me, 'specially my first fathers day   Posted though


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

Likewise, I've posted. Apologies for the delay, while weekends aren't normally too bad for me, I gave the juice a big nudge this one and wasn't with it enough to post, and by the time I was all I wanted to do was sleep. ;-D>


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

When you drink, always have a designated poster so you don't mispell something foolish, or don't post at all.  It's the responsable thing to do.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow, when you guys decide to kill someone, you don't screw around.  Two crits in one round, both with enough damage left over to kill the whole band...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Wow, when you guys decide to kill someone, you don't screw around. Two crits in one round, both with enough damage left over to kill the whole band...



Bwahahaha! Rayni the evil death elf at work!  They were fools not to listen to me


----------



## Someone (Jun 24, 2005)

I (again) missed today´s flurry of posts. Stupid round earth and time zones.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> I (again) missed today´s flurry of posts. Stupid round earth and time zones.



 No worries--you're just in time to upset Rayni!


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 24, 2005)

d20dazza, just a heads up, my character handed bail three items, the amulet, the spellbook, and the piece of paper hidden inside the spellbook.  and someone, he didn't read out the location on the parchment, he purposely kept it hidden so no one would notice.  his rationale for this was two fold.  one, he doesn't entirely trust the dwarf.  who knows what he's up to or what he's involved in.  so he doens't want him to get a hold of any information.  he's going to let everyone in on the info once they are alone.  two, he's afraid that if rayni and/or mel notice that he's hiding stuff, they will say we shouldn't be taking stuff off the unfortunate goblins.  there families might need it, etc.  once talk shifted to alerting the guards, it became even more imperative in his mind to keep these things hidden until later.  oh, and he pocketed the gold, because he's a greedy bastard and he's like that.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 24, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> I (again) missed today´s flurry of posts. Stupid round earth and time zones.



I'm hearing ya man, I'm hearing ya.


----------



## Someone (Jun 24, 2005)

> someone, he didn't read out the location on the parchment, he purposely kept it hidden so no one would notice [...]so he doens't want him to get a hold of any information. he's going to let everyone in on the info once they are alone




Ah, well. Isida mentioned Kazan finding all the stuff without using spoilers, and I missed the bit about hiding the parchment in the book.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 24, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'm hearing ya man, I'm hearing ya.




Same here, I post during the day at work.  Some days are slower than others, but usually you can count on 1/day during the week (none on the weekends).  But it looks like the flurry comes after I head home. Man thats a lot to read through.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 24, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Ah, well. Isida mentioned Kazan finding all the stuff without using spoilers, and I missed the bit about hiding the parchment in the book.




no worries.  as erkose13 said, it was quite a lot to go through for only a few hours of posting.  it seems we have a quite active group, which is nice.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Same here, I post during the day at work.  Some days are slower than others, but usually you can count on 1/day during the week (none on the weekends).  But it looks like the flurry comes after I head home. Man thats a lot to read through.



My schedule's changing a bit, so I'll be sleeping durring the day more, and my flurry of posts (Ex) abilitiy will be limited.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> My schedule's changing a bit, so I'll be sleeping durring the day more, and my flurry of posts (Ex) abilitiy will be limited.



 Ooo, but I still have the ability!


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ooo, but I still have the ability!




as proven by your extremely high post count.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ooo, but I still have the ability!



I don't loose it, it just becomes less usefull as there are limited repliers at 4 AM.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> as proven by your extremely high post count.



 Bwahahaha.  But look at my Join Date and PPD


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha.  But look at my Join Date and PPD



I wasn't a consistant poster till april/may of this year.  I had 4-6 posts before then.  That's why my PPD sucks.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha.  But look at my Join Date and PPD



wow. those numbers just don't seem to add up.  how many posts is that per day?  70?


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

User Profile said:
			
		

> Total Posts: 7,426 (60.46 posts per day)



There they are.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

Everyone want to level up to 2nd level?  Sure you do...  Hit points are 75% of your Hit Die plus Con.  Round up when in doubt.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Hurray!  She wasn't kidding when she said fast--we leveled up faster than my adventure where I threw 2 gray renders, 10 hobgoblin Ftr2, and 6 orc Bbn2 at the 8 mostly first level characters!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey, I have big and potentially lethal plans for you guys down the road.  I want you capable of dealing with them when you get there.




(wait for it...)




BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

We're stil not quite done with that though.

Sweet   I'll have it done hopefully in a day or so.

Edit: Is is a problem if I learn Goblin?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

If you want to spend some time learning it from Bail, and are willing to let it develop a bit over the next few weeks of gametime yeah.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Do we get our HP back when we level?

Hmm....soon I will be able to take 10 on UMD checks


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

So HP Go up as follows?

d4 = 3
d6 = 4
d8 = 6
d10 = 8
D12 = 9

Right?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

That is precisely correct Bront.  

And you'll get your hit points back when you rest.  I figure you may want a day to plan, gather info, or try the book again.  Then you get your hit points back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> That is precisely correct Bront.
> 
> And you'll get your hit points back when you rest.  I figure you may want a day to plan, gather info, or try the book again.  Then you get your hit points back.



 Okey dokey--Rayni's all set then.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

Mel's all set (yeah Synergey!).

I turned the reference codeblock format into her advancement tracker, it has notes on everything she did when she advanced.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Mel's all set (yeah Synergey!).
> 
> I turned the reference codeblock format into her advancement tracker, it has notes on everything she did when she advanced.



 I like synergy too!  Just mad the Warlock is missing Knowledge (N&R) of all the knowledge to be missing or Rayni would have +20 Diplomacy


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I like synergy too!  Just mad the Warlock is missing Knowledge (N&R) of all the knowledge to be missing or Rayni would have +20 Diplomacy




I have it, but I didn't get that synergy because of a few other skills and a language I wanted to pick up.  I now have UMD though (and about 50 million other skills)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I have it, but I didn't get that synergy because of a few other skills and a language I wanted to pick up.  I now have UMD though (and about 50 million other skills)



 Its going to be so fun at level 4 when Rayni can automatically succeed on a DC 20 UMD check to use wands


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its going to be so fun at level 4 when Rayni can automatically succeed on a DC 20 UMD check to use wands




At the moment, I believe I can scribe L1 spells into my spellbook dispite the fact that I don't have one and can't cast spells


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> At the moment, I believe I can scribe L1 spells into my spellbook dispite the fact that I don't have one and can't cast spells



 I thought only 12th-level warlocks can do that with Imbue Item.  Its pretty funny, but a Warlock12 with Scribe Scroll can just invent scrolls of any spell in existence and teach them to the party wizard


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I thought only 12th-level warlocks can do that with Imbue Item.  Its pretty funny, but a Warlock12 with Scribe Scroll can just invent scrolls of any spell in existence and teach them to the party wizard



Well, you don't know she can't cast spells...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, you don't know she can't cast spells...



 True, but she also doesn't have any reason to think she can


----------



## Someone (Jul 1, 2005)

I almost missed the "level up" notice!. Anyway, Harolk is ready.


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 2, 2005)

yeah, i've posted the new level two kazan.  i've never run a spell thief before, and i figure it might be new to you as well, so you probably should note that his new level 2 abilities include detect magic three times per day and +1 save vs spells.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> yeah, i've posted the new level two kazan.  i've never run a spell thief before, and i figure it might be new to you as well, so you probably should note that his new level 2 abilities include detect magic three times per day and +1 save vs spells.



 Only three times per day?  Wimp!  Rayni can use it at will!  (Just kidding )


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2005)

Hxaptös is up.  Is our patron offering the reward up front?  Ie. do we get to choose an item now? or later?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2005)

Reward later.  He thinks you guys are cool, but only the desperate give all cash up front for virtual unknowns.


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

We did get some money up front for saving his kid too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Reward later.  He thinks you guys are cool, but only the desperate give all cash up front for virtual unknowns.



 I agree.  We have more than enough money


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thats what I figured. What with the 110gp already granted, any more would make him a fool to trust us, especially us.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Thats what I figured. What with the 110gp already granted, any more would make him a fool to trust us, especially us.



 Hey--he wouldn't be a fool to trust Rayni


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2005)

K, well atleast Hxaptos, hes nuts.


----------



## Bront (Jul 4, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> K, well atleast Hxaptos, hes nuts.



But his other personalities are sane?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2005)

No not really.  Jhom is the most sane...


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 6, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Everyone want to level up to 2nd level?  Sure you do...  Hit points are 75% of your Hit Die plus Con.  Round up when in doubt.



Woops, missed it as well.  Consider it done.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Woops, missed it as well.  Consider it done.



That's what you get for not checking the OOC thread


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That's what you get for not checking the OOC thread



That's bit me a couple of times now


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

FYI Kazan as far as I know has only intruduced himself as Arimart (Or something close to that).  So I don't think anyone knows him as Kazan.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI Kazan as far as I know has only intruduced himself as Arimart (Or something close to that).  So I don't think anyone knows him as Kazan.



 Hence Rayni's comment


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI Kazan as far as I know has only intruduced himself as Arimart (Or something close to that).  So I don't think anyone knows him as Kazan.



Well I wish he had of typed all his entries as Arimat, it was Kazan that wrote out the shopping list


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, and yes.  It was confusing to me as well.  Though understandable.


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 12, 2005)

sorry for any confusion.

i'm still here and just waiting for our gm to post about the little foray made by arimart and hxaptos.  it seems we're missing all the action at the moment.


----------



## Someone (Jul 12, 2005)

Me too. Actually I didn´t expected to play what Harolk does (or did) in the day, other than a couple lines; I supposed Isida would describe what Kazan/Arimart discovered, and then pass directly to the next day.


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm all good for a simple "And you all go out and have a good time" fast forward to the next day if nothing exciting is going to happen.  I already did what I realy wanted to do, and I don't think I'll learn any more unless I can now read the book because I can speak goblin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

(OOC: Rayni wants to know where they have a good time, so she can remember for the future, but other than that, I'm cool with that also )


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm all set for some Action


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Isida was gone for a bit, I saw her on last night, so we should be picking back up shortly hopefully   If not, hope everything's OK Isida.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, sorry.  I was at the ol' homestead for a few days.  And now I'm running about looking for a job and possibly moving and bouncing off the walls and and and and!!!!

It's been a bit crazy about here.  Update within the next two days!


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Take your time.  Thanks for the stop in


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

Holy new job it's been a loooong 2 days


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

You missed her "I'll be away for a month or so" abesntee post didn't you?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

Certainly did - damn boards


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Do a filer and grab the absent topics, it should be the most recient one.  It was almost at page 2 last I checked.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm off on a 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. Can I be NPC'd please?

Have fun, talk soon

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Roll Call.

FYI, the only missing person I know of is Lotus Eater, who disapeared from another game as well. As far as I know, everyone else is around.


----------



## Someone (Oct 15, 2005)

hi.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't know about Rystil Arden either.  He's a bit flaky and goes missing for long periods of time.  I've seen Erekose and D20Dazza around though.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Roll Call.
> 
> FYI, the only missing person I know of is Lotus Eater, who disapeared from another game as well. As far as I know, everyone else is around.





Greetings, Salutations, and all other forms of expression.  

Rurik (Mr. Alternate) Loderr is still here lurking in the wings.


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

For a dead game, Mel and Rayni were pretty active


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2005)

Yup I'm still around. Havent heard from Isida in a while, hope she's found a good job.

Edit: Hadn't seen the thread yet


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

That's 4 of 5, and 1 alt, and I know Daz is around somewhere (He got back from vacation a few days ago, so understandably catching up with things.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

I is good to go!


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Cool, we're all here but 1, and 1 alt


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

Fingers crossed Isilda has the time to continue.


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

She said she'd look into this one since we're all here (well, 5 and one alternate).

This is the only one she's specificly mentioned, and given her time, it will probably be slow moving, but that's fine, nothing wrong with that.  And I've always thought that part of the draw of this game was the interaction of the PCs.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah I saw that in the other thread but didn't want to say anything in case I put the mockers on 

And totally agree that the pace is no problem. And agree with the interaction call,  there was some quite fine role playing go on when the game was at it's peak.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok, it seems we have enough people to continue.  I need an alternate to replace lotuseater, but in the interim, we shall continue on boldly.  Our new person can be worked in fairly quickly, so don't fret that you shall have to wait too long (my own posting schedule permitting).  As per my primes, my alts will be hand-chosen, not first-come first-served.  In addition for all players and alts, my list of books allowed has been updated.  I now own City of Towers, and have access to Races of Eberron/Wild/Stone/Destiny.  Specifics about them are posted in the first post.

With that done, we shall be beginning again with your first trip to the district of Fallen in Lower Dura.  For those with the City of Towers book, Dargon lives in Upper Menthis, the Ivy Towers district.  You found Kerrik in the Downstairs district.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

Woohoo!  By the way, my little brother buys the Eberron novels, and he told me one of them is very similar to this game in concept.  Looks like great minds think alike!


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

Sweet, I'm here and ready.  Looks like I'll dig this game out from the on hold in my sig.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2005)

Excellent, I'm ready to try and jump back into Hxaptos' mind.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 23, 2005)

Groovy! Rurik Loderr (Alt) is ready if you need me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2005)

Would you like to post your character Prof Yeti, so I can look him over again?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Would you like to post your character Prof Yeti, so I can look him over again?





He is already in the RG from previous. He is hiding behind an SBlock though. The character is between Lotuseater and D20Dazza.


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Excellent, I'm ready to try and jump back into Hxaptos' mind.



Is Hxaptos ready?  And does he have room? It's pretty crowded in there...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 24, 2005)

I believe that Khesh was considered an Alt also, however I have too many demands on my tiime currently to join the "scions" (Although I wish that I could.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Is Hxaptos ready?  And does he have room? It's pretty crowded in there...




Well no, he's never ready for a new personality to pop up, but he's got plenty of room!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 24, 2005)

Isida, 

I apologize but it looks like I won't be able to take a slot in the game after all. As of this evening some family matters have come up that are going to curtail my personal time. So I think it best for me to just concentrate on my active games. Again I apologize about dropping out, but I am happy to see things are turning for you. Good Luck and I will keep an ear open for the future. Thanks.


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

Good look Prof!

That leaves 5, but that's not bad.  I'm sure an alt will show up.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome home again Isilda 

Hope everything is dandy Prof.

Roll up, roll up, let's have some expressions of interest for this most excellent of games.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2005)

Okiday, my alts are all busy with things, so I need one more person for this game.  Per the first post this is not a first-come first-serve basis, but rather a process of selection.  Who's up for it?


----------



## Masleh (Oct 30, 2005)

Hmm, I've got a few ideas, & I'm alwasy intrested in what people are doing with Eberron.  I might post up a Swashbucker should the fancy strike me and you're still open.


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

Isida, are they starting at 1st or 2nd level?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh lemme see... 1st, they'll catch up soon enough.  Look for an update to the game later tonight!


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

Cool, looking forward to it and Deepwater


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2005)

Always love your games Isida, and you running Eberron!  Woo!


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2005)

Are you playing with Psionics in this game Isida or no?

Thinking of a Kalashtar who is for some reason manifesting powers of the Quori... aiming for the Quori Nightmare PrC.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2005)

Psionics is cool.  Just don't do a repeat of the Architect, Ferrix, I don't think I could handle two of them existing in the multiverse, whatever level they may be...


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 31, 2005)

Nope... only need one of those to torment you with...

Any chance of that game restarting?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 31, 2005)

*Shenystari*
_Neutral Kalashtar Psion 1_

[sblock]
*Age:* 45
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 6’2”
*Weight:* 125
*Eyes:* Emerald green
*Hair:* Brunette
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 10 [--] (0 points)  
*DEX:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*CON:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*INT:* 18 [+4] (16 points) 
*WIS:* 10 [--] (2 points) 
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)

*Hit Dice:* 1d4 + 1
*HP:* 5
*Armor Class:* 11 (10 base + 1 Dex)
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +0
- *Melee:* +0
- *Ranged:* +1

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +1 (0 Base + 1 Con)
*REFL:* +1 (0 Base + 1 Dex)
*WILL:* +2 (2 Base + 0 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _+2 racial bonus on saving throws against mind-affecting spells and abilities_
- _+2 racial bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy and Intimidate checks_
- _+2 racial bonus on Disguise checks made to impersonate humans_
- _Immunity to Dream and Nightmare spells_
- _Naturally Psionic: 1 pp per character level_
- _Psi-Like Abilities: Mindlink (1/day)_
- _Telepathy Discipline_
- _Psion Bonus Feats_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Psionic Endowment_
- _Greater Psionic Endowment_

*Skills:* 
Concentration +5 (4 ranks, +1 Con)
Intimidate +6 (2cc ranks, +2 Cha, +2 race)
Diplomacy +8 (4 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 race)
Sense Motive +4 (4 ranks, +0 Wis)
Knowledge: Psionics +8 (4 ranks, +4 Int)
Psicraft +8 (4 ranks, +4 Int)

*Languages:*
- _Common, Quor, Draconic, x, x, x_

*Powers:*
*Manifester Level:* 1
*Save DC:* 10 + 4 Int + Level
*Powers Known – Power Points:* 2 + 2 + 1 = 5pp
*1st level –* Mind Thrust, Demoralize, Vigor

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Shortspear* +0 (1d6, 20/x2) _This length of dark oak is pointed at one end and looks sharp enough to be used in combat, while the other ends in a smooth sphere approximately large enough to be held comfortably in a hand._ (1gp, 3lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Heavy Crossbow* +1 (1d10, 19-20/x2, 120 ft.) _The stock of this heavy crossbow is reinforced with etched steel, while the bow is polished to a shining finish.  Perhaps her fathers, it had remained over her mantle until she had need of it._ (50gp, 8lb)

*Mundane equipment*
-Courtier’s Outfit (30gp, -lb)
-Signet Ring (5gp, -lb)
-Dagger (2gp, 1lb)
-Bolts, 20 (2gp, 2lb)

Weight Carried: 4 to 14lb
Remain money: 40gp
[/sblock]

*Description*
Shenystari is merely stunning.  A thin silver chain accentuates her charmingly long neck, the mahogany dress she wears is cut to emphasize her natural curves and height.  She wears a single ring of silver adorned with a flat, oval onyx on her left middle finger.  Obscured by her brunette bangs, a thin silk headband woven with silver thread adorns her brow, the rest of her hair reaches to her shoulders.

*Personality*
Shenystari is a charming force of personality few can resist, although few realize the disturbing horrors she has seen, that is until she shows them.  Although others worry about the balance of Light and Dark, she does her best to not trouble herself with such things.

*Background*
Shenystari is the daughter of a Kalashtar woman named Arylstari and a human merchant from Sharn named Kenneth.  Her mother died in childbirth, leaving her father to take care of her.  He did his best, although he was generally troubled by something which he would not tell her of, telling her little of her mother other than she passed away in childbirth.  When she realized that she was not as normal as the children around her, her fine features and startling intellect, she began to question.

Her father never let her know what had truly happened though, afraid for his daughter, he kept her mother’s past from her.  He thought that should he let her know she too would succumb to the madness which had befallen Aryl before her birth.  Yet, it was not singularly that he was afraid of, he knew Aryl had been fleeing from the Dreaming Dark and the thought of his only blood taken from him scared him into silence when she questioned.

But it did not stop the Dreaming Dark from finding him one night while he was away on a merchant venture to an outlying town in Breland.  They found him and tore through his mind but his love overcome their nightmares and he died rather than divulge his daughter.

When news reached back to Shenystari that her father had been murdered and that she was in charge of the small holdings of money and the apartment he had in Sharn, she took it upon herself to have a proper burial for her father.  Spending a good deal of money, she had her father’s body returned to Sharn where he was properly offered up to the heavens in ashes and smoke.  It was time for her own journeys, she spent the remaining money in search of her father’s killers, hiring inquisitors from various agencies.  When they returned with information of the Dreaming Dark and stories of her mother, she sold the apartment and spent the remaining money hoping to flush out her own history.

What she flushed out was her own location to the Dreaming Dark, and it was in her discovery of them and her mother’s madness that they discovered her.  She was not human like her father, but Kalashtar like her mother, the horrific nightmares that plagued her were echoes of her Quori spirits memories.  Such horrible connection with the il-Lashtavar, “the darkness that dreams”, has caused many Kalashtar to turn her away from their peaceful communities, afraid of the latent darkness within her.  A darkness which frightens herself and which the Dreaming Dark is so keen on acquiring.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 2, 2005)

I would like to throw my hat in the ring as one of those people interested in filling the empty slot. Most the games I have been playing in slowed down or have died. I will post the character as soon as I get it created.

BTW, since 5 months have gone by since the beginning of this game and more Eberron books have come out.. which do you allow. I currently have access all of the Eberron books (Eberron Campaign Setting, City of Towers, Races of Eberron, Five Nations, Explorer's Handbook, and Magic of Eberron). Are any of these not allowed? And which ones do I have to consult with you to use?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2005)

My books that I have access to are listed in the first post.  I have the Eberron core book, City of Towers, and Races of Eberron.  If you want something from an Eberrron book I don't have, you'll have to e-mail the entire text of the item/feat/spell/whatever you want.  I may consider it, but I make no promises.  Just so you know.  

Ferrix, your character looks good so far, now let's see that background!  The background is the most important in this game.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 6, 2005)

Background up.


----------



## Candide (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd like to throw my hat into the ring if possible. Though it seems you've got a full house.

I was thinking of playing a Dwarf Rogue or Urban Ranger(maybe both?). Grizzled detective type. Very noir, and Bogart-like

that, or a Barbarian from Sarlona. He'd take levels in Sorcerer and   Dragon Disciple


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> I'd like to throw my hat into the ring if possible. Though it seems you've got a full house.
> 
> I was thinking of playing a Dwarf Rogue or Urban Ranger(maybe both?). Grizzled detective type. Very noir, and Bogart-like
> 
> that, or a Barbarian from Sarlona. He'd take levels in Sorcerer and   Dragon Disciple



Welcome back


----------



## Candide (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Bront. I took on too much last time I did this. Only one game at a time for now. I got too much on my plate last time, and it all fell apart.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 15, 2005)

Candide, I'm certainly willing to entertain any number of characters.  Go ahead and put up a background or two so I can see what you have in mind.


----------



## stonegod (May 10, 2006)

*Not all is lost*

FYI Folks: I as able to get the last page of posting for each thread from Google cache; I actually have the last two pages for the OOC thread. If they cannot/do not restore everything, at least all is not lost (such as total XP!). Unforutnately, the Rogue's thread copy is old.

Isida, if you PM me, I can send you what I have.


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2006)

Cool.

I should be able to reacreate most of it, worst case Is I'll have to readvance Mel, but I think I did all that already.

I'm here and ready to confinue


----------



## stonegod (May 10, 2006)

I don't have them in email archive, unfortunately, so I had to so it the old fashioned google cached way.


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2006)

Yeah.  The only think I need was the IDs I made, but beyond that, I can fake the rest, as it was RP.

Isida, just let us know what you want to do (and everyone else should stop in, and in 2 cases, repost their character which might be needed.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 10, 2006)

I'm here, ready, willing and able - I'll need to kick Bail up a level though, and probably add the reward from the dwarf dude to his sheet.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## stonegod (May 10, 2006)

Reposted the faux level 3 Tondrek from my archives; will work on getting him back down later.


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2006)

Here will get Shenystari back up in RG if she's missing.


----------



## Someone (May 10, 2006)

I think I have Harolk in a text file, will look for it as soon I arrive home.


----------



## stonegod (May 10, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Here will get Shenystari back up in RG if she's missing.




Both Tondrek and Sheny were added in 2006, so they are both MIA.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2006)

Think I'll probably need to bump Hxaptos back up, but I'm here and ready to play.


----------



## Someone (May 11, 2006)

Actually, since I have a problem with the &%$%&$ telephone company, Harolk upgrading may take a couple days.


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

I sent Isida an e-mail.  Hopefully I'll hear something from her soon


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Bront.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 14, 2006)

Eh?  Wha?  What happened to my stuff?  My story went away!  Where's my story?  Help?


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Eh?  Wha?  What happened to my stuff?  My story went away!  Where's my story?  Help?




Boards went poof, and lost everything since the end of December. I have archives of the state of the boards for the last or last two pages for the IC, OCC, and RG threads; I am attaching them here. Unfortunately, I do not have anything beyond that.

Was anyone else able to get more? (I.e., have it stored in email somwhere?)


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

Yeah, you missed the great database bamph.

The good news is that we were mid/adventure anyway, so it didn't interupt much.  Assuming you want to continue from there, we can (I know where my XP was, just need to redo my advancement and post it).  Just need to remake IDs, and then RP the inbetween.

And unfortunately, I don't have any of this thread


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2006)

I lost my XP assignment since December   Fortunately, it may come back when they use the log.


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2006)

The thread cache's I posted does have everyone's XP, but I did my best not to look at the SBLOCKs so either you can download them or wait for Isida to repost the totals.


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

Great, I can get my IDs back


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2006)

It was hard to find but I got it.  I'll post it here for myself inside an SBLOCK [SBLOCK=Rayni's XP]4600[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Everyone want to level up to 2nd level?  Sure you do...  Hit points are 75% of your Hit Die plus Con.  Round up when in doubt.





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> So HP Go up as follows?
> 
> d4 = 3
> d6 = 4
> ...





			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> That is precisely correct Bront.
> 
> And you'll get your hit points back when you rest.  I figure you may want a day to plan, gather info, or try the book again.  Then you get your hit points back.



Ok, however, I suck at math for some reason 

So here's the Corrected table.

d4 = 3
d6 = 5*
d8 = 6
d10 = 8
d12 = 9

Ok, I feel better now


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

For your approval[sblock=Mel L3]*Mel
Changling Rogue 3*
_Medium Humanoid_
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Deity:* 
*Region:* Valenar
*Height:* 5'5"
*Weight:* 119
*Skin:* Gray
*Eyes:* White
*Age:* 18
*Sex:* Female?
*Experience:*


Spoiler



4600


/6000
*Action Points:*  6

*Str:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Int:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Cha:* 14 (+2) [6 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
Changeling Racial Abilities
- +2 save vs Sleep and charm
- +2 Bluff, Intimidate, Sense Motive
- Natural Linguist: Speak Language class skill
- Minor Shape Change: 
Social intuition:
- Gather Info check takes (1d4+1)x10 minutes
- Gut assessment of a social situation takes a full round action
- May take a 10 on Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Info, Intimidate, and Sense Motive.
Minor Lore
- +1 to all Knowledge Checks
- If succesful in aiding another, bonus is added to aid bonus.
Sneak Attack: +2d6
Evasion: No damage instead of half on Ref saves.

*Hit Dice:* 3d6+3
*HP:* 19
*AC:*  14 (+2 Dex, +2 Leather) Touch – 12, Flat-footed – 12
*ACP:* 0
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +2 [+1 base, +1 Con] 
Reflex +5 [+3 base, +2 Dex]
Will +2 [+1 base, +1 Wis] 

*BAB:* +2
*Melee Atk:* +2 (1d6/18-20x2/P, Rapier)  
*Melee Atk:* +2 (1d4/19-20x2/P, Dagger)
*Ranged Atk:* +4 (1d4/19-20x2/10 ft./P, Dagger)
*Ranged Atk:* +4 (1d6/x3/60 ft./ Shortbow)

*Skills:*
Bluff +10 [6 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 racial]
Decipher Script +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Diplomacy +12 [4 ranks, +2 Chr, +6 Synergy]
Disguise +20 [6 ranks, +2 Chr, +10 racial, +2 Synergy]
Gather Information +9 [5 ranks, +2 Chr, +2 Synergy]
Hide +7 [5 ranks, +2 Dex]
Intimidate +8 [2 ranks, +2 Chr, +2 racial, +2 Synergy]
KN: Arcana (cc) +5 [2 ranks, +3 Int]
KN: Architecture (cc) +4 [1 rank, +3 Int]
KN: History (cc) +5 [2 ranks, +3 Int]
KN: Local +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
KN: Nobility +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Listen +4 [3 ranks, +1 Wis]
Move Silently +7 [5 ranks, +2 Dex]
Open Lock +5 [3 ranks, +2 Dex]
Per: Dance +3 [1 ranks, +2 Chr]
Search +5 [2 ranks, +3 Int]
Sense Motive +9 [6 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 racial]
Slight of Hand +5 [1 ranks, +2 Dex, , +2 Synergy]
Spellcraft (cc) +6 [2 ranks, +3 Int]
Spot +4 [3 ranks, +1 Wis]
Use Magic Device +4 [2 ranks, +2 Cha]

*Feats:*
Able Learner, Master Linguist

*Languages:*  Common, Elven, Draconic, Goblin, Gnome

*Equipment*
*Leather* - 10 gp (15 lbs)
*Rapier* - 15 gp (2 lbs)
*Dagger* - 2 gp (1 lbs)
*Short Bow* - 30 gp (2 lbs)
*20 Arrows* - 1 gp (3 lbs)
*Belt Pouch*  - 1gp (1/2 lbs)
~*MW Thieves Tools* - 100 gp (2 lbs)
*Belt Pouch*  - 1gp (1/2 lbs)
~*Mother's "Luck" stone**
Total weight carried – 26 lbs, light load.

*Money*
30 pp, 138gp, 10 cp
~~~~~

Advancement
[sblock]L2: Rogue[sblock]BAB +1, REF +1, HP: +6
Skills: 1 pts
-Goblin (1)
-Bluff +1
-Decipher Script +1
-Disguise +1
-KN: Architectrure(CC) +1
-Kn: Local +1
-KN: Nobility +1
-Sense Motive +1
-Slight of Hand +1
-Use Magic Device +2
*Special Abilities:*Evasion[/sblock]

L3 -> Rogue (Changeling Racial Sub)
[sblock]HP +6
SP +13, BAB +1, Fort +1, Will +1
Feat - Master Linguist (RoE) - Learn Gnome
Skills:
-Bluff +1
-Diplomacy +1
-Disguise +1
-Gather Information +1
-Hide +1
-KN: Local +2
-KN: Nobility +1
-Listen +1
-Move Silently +1
-Open Lock +1
-Sense Motive +1
-Spot +1
Special Abilities: +1d6 Sneak attack, Minor Lore: +1 to all Knowledge Skills (The sub for Trap Sense)[/sblock][/sblock]


*Appearance/Personas:* 
*Melphina Delena* is her usual personality.  The blonde haired, blue eyed elven beauty is slight and lithe.  She dresses in fashionable finery, and carries a rapier if she ever carries a weapon.  Fairly young for an elf, she has an air of innocence about her.  Melphina is a social butterfly, and can be found socializing with the help as much as the nobles.  While a princess, she does not play up her name.

*Melanie Vega* is another persona.  This buxom redheaded half-elf has sparkling green eyes.  Sometimes slightly disheveled, Melanie is no stranger to street life.  While carrying a rapier on the street to protect herself, she is prefers to find other solutions to problems.  Melanie is willing to do what she needs to do to get by, from the occasional pick-pocket, to providing other “services”.  (While Mel has researched these things, this is a new persona for her, and she is still trying to understand it.  Her true innocence sometimes shines through a bit, and she doesn’t quite understand what everything this persona is willing to do really means.)

*Melody Rhythm Rumba* is another persona.  This brown haired, brown eyed human is a traveling dancer.  Comfortable dancing to a light jig or in a courtly setting, Melody enjoys the peace she finds while dancing, and is a sought after companion and dance partner.  Melody makes no attempt to hide that her name is a stage name, but no one has yet to find her true name.  Melody can be elusive, and often will disappear for a time at any event she might attend.  (Melody was a persona Mel developed while in the court to try to blend in and test her changing powers.  Mel will sometimes appear as Melody when she is in need of money and can find a tavern to perform, or to discretely find her way into a social event she was not invited to in another way.)

*Melvin Bogart* is another persona.  This black haired hunky elf is actually quite short.  He is a swashbuckler to a tee, being both a braggart and competent in his abilities.  Melvin is true of heart and is not afraid to struggle to right a wrong.  (Mel developed Melvin from her fantasy of her ideal hero, as well as stories she heard when she was growing up.  She lacks the skill at arms to pull him off perfectly, but she is working on that.)

*Background:* [sblock]Mel is anything but your typical elven noble.  She has always been taught she was special.  At a young age, Melphina Delena learned that she had an amazing ability to change shape.  Nothing drastic, but she could change her shape to emulate just about anyone.  She was taught that this was a special gift few elves had, and she should hide it from the world as much as possible.  Her mother, Yolanda, loved her deeply, and would always call Melphina her “special little girl”.  Melphina never understood why her mom always seemed to have a smile and a tear in her eye when she looked at Melphina.

Her father, Vielin Delena, had Melphina trained in the more subtle arts of the court.  She was shown the social intrigue and backstabbing, both figurative and literally.  Vielin had eyes on a seat of power, and saw Melphina as his opportunity.  He spared no expense at Mel’s training and education, and Melphina took to everything eagerly.

Melphina was generally kept away from all but Vielin’s closest advisors.  As she grew, she wondered why it happened so fast.  Her father said that it was just part of her being different, and that it meant that she got to be an adult sooner.  When Melphina was 16, she was finally brought out into the public’s eye.  She was to say that she had been studying in Sharn for several decades and had recently returned to Valenar.  Melphina reveled in the exercise to put her deceptive skills to work, and managed to keep her origins a secret.

Melphina, however, was too good of a student for her father’s good.  She enjoyed sneaking around the castle, spying or impersonating staff.  One day, she had actually snuck out of the keep, and she met a strange person whose race she couldn’t identify.  So, after shadowing this person, she discovered it was a Changeling.  She saw him change shape, much like she could, once or twice.  She felt some sort of connection to this person, but she couldn’t place it.

So, she began to research Changelings and experimenting with herself.  She was sure now, that she was not a special Elf, but a Changeling.  She decided to not let on, and find out why her parents deceived her.  She worked her way through the keep almost daily, trying to pick up bits and pieces of what was really going on.  To be true to her changeling nature, she began to ask to be called Mel, as a term of endearment of course.

Soon, her “father” announced that she had been offered to a new Barron as a bride, and then all became clear.  Vielin spoke to Mel, and mentioned that she should use the situation to gain power for her family.  She could help this new Barron into an early grave, and take the Barony for herself and her family.  She enjoyed the intrigue of the political world, but helping this “Family” she found revolting.

One day, Mel came upon her mother crying while she was disguised as one of her mother’s personal servants.  She asked what was wrong, and Yolanda spoke that she knew what Vielin had planned for her daughter, and she didn’t approve.  Mel was moved by her mom, and dropped her disguise.  Much to her surprise, she took the natural changeling form, and not her usual elven form.  Yolanda recognized Mel immediately and broke down, telling her how Vielin had killed the original Melphina, and had tricked Yolanda into conceiving Mel.  Yolanda swore to love her daughter, but was scared to go against her husband.  

Mel spoke with her mother about what Vielin had planned her to do.  She spoke of how she had figured out that she was different and strove to learn about her true nature.  Yolanda said to Mel “Don’t live your life with regrets.  Run away now, you can find some place to go.  You know who you really are, and you know how to disappear out there.  I believe in you, and know that no matter what happens, your mother always loves you.”

So, under cover of darkness, Mel set out, in search of a new life, feeling for once, truly at peace with who she is.  She still uses her “Melphina” persona most often, but she knows to keep a low profile, and has tried to develop several new ones.[/sblock]*[sblock]When Melfina ran, her mother pressed on her a sealed box and told her it was "for luck."  When she finally opened it, she found something that superficially resembled a dragonshard.  However, instead of Syberis-gold, Eberron-red, or Kyber-black, this was an evershifting hue, washing over the shard like waves in the sea.  When Mel concentrated on it, she found it showed an ever-changing series of images.  When she was able to find one that she desired, the gem was able to grant it to her... in a fashion.  This gem is apparently very chaotic, and though it may be able to grant one their desires, the way in which it happens is predictable.  If one wished a change of clothes, their clothes might change by illusion, change in reality, or they might get mugged, stripped naked, and then manage to steal some clothes from a tailor a block away.  If you desire knowledge, you may overhear it, uncover a thrown-out scroll, or get captured and told it while you're being sacrificed to a demon.  It is a capricious gift.  Also it seems that it gets more capricious if its abilities are called on often.  If you call upon it once a day, it may try to grant one's desire in a relatively straightforward fashion.  But the more demanding and insistant one is in asking things of the gem, the more random and bizarre its gifts become.[/sblock]

[sblock=IDs]*Name:* Melphina Delena
*Place of Birth:* Valenar
*Family/Parents/Clan:* The Delena family
*Place of Residence:* None
*Profession/Place of Business:* Student
*Appearance:* Long Blonde hair, Blue eyes, Pale skin, Slight and Lithe, Elf.
*Unusual Characteristics:* Perfect teeth.

*Name:* Melanie Vega
*Place of Birth:* Sharn
*Family/Parents/Clan:* Unknown
*Place of Residence:* Sharn
*Profession/Place of Business:* Personal Atendant
*Appearance:* Long Red hair, Green eyes, Light skin, Velupious, Half-Elf
*Unusual Characteristics:* Lower Sharn (Southern) Accent

*Name:* Melody Rhythm Rumba
*Place of Birth:* Aundair
*Family/Parents/Clan:* Unknown
*Place of Residence:* None
*Profession/Place of Business:* Entertainer
*Appearance:* Long black hair, brown eyes, tanned skin, athletic, Human
*Unusual Characteristics:* None

*Name:* Melvin Bogart
*Place of Birth:* Valenar
*Family/Parents/Clan:* Deceased
*Place of Residence:* Valenar
*Profession/Place of Business:* Adventurer/Mercenary
*Appearance:* Shoulder lenght black hair, Blue eyes, dark skin, short and athletic, Elf
*Unusual Characteristics:* Deep and smooth voice, Scar on left pectoral[/sblock][/sblock]
Note, money from the last reward and payment for the IDs has been dealt with, so money should be correct.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Silent Elf, to the Playful Elf, the Strange Eyes Elf, Big Load Sword Man, Missing Throat Man, Silently Lumpy Man, and, lest it be forgot, Big Sour Man.



FYI - I love tondrek 

Reminds me of Carver, my "Gnomeforged"


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI - I love tondrek
> 
> Reminds me of Carver, my "Gnomeforged"




Would that be a warforged made by a gnome? Was it a prankbot of some kind?


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Note, money from the last reward and payment for the IDs has been dealt with, so money should be correct.




Unfortunately, the thread cache does not have all the rewards, but I think is boiled down to

Ryani: Money (?)
Mel: Money
Harolk: Orangecrush, the great fruity bastard sword
Hxaptös: MW Mace of some sort (?)
Big Sour Man, er, Bail: MW Warhammer (?)
I know Bail got a weapon of some sort, I believe it was the warhammer.

Tondrek and Sheny, being more recently arrived, got lemonaid.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

that's what I remember.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Would that be a warforged made by a gnome? Was it a prankbot of some kind?



No, he was a warforged who has no memory before waking up in the lab of a gnome artifacer, so he has all the curiosity of a gnome, but none of the life experience.

For example, he once tried to "repair" a goblin.

I wish I could find the last page of Elven Wedding, he had a good line.  Here's one that got lost from 1/5/05


> "Apparently he has found an abundant source of alcohol somewhere else, for he seemed to consume quite a bit of it earlier." Carver says. "I don't know of any sources besides the bars."
> 
> "I don't understand. If the alcohol has such a negitive effect on him, why does he consume so much of it?"




And his last name is Banderelli   

He's in my sig if you care to look.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 15, 2006)

Yep, Sour Man, toketh the warmhammer with some fancy serpent on it or something.


I have to update the PC sheet and haven't been able to find the XP - my searches suck


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, let me talk about XP then here. People may not only be going up one level, but possibly two! Yes two, you heard me right! This in-between time is going to be three-four months of game time, and if you guys play your cards right and role-play it well (and take opportunities afforded you) you may gain enough XP to go up an extra level. For the interim, let me give everyone their current XP totals, with commentary. No peaking!
> 
> Please keep your XP in spoiler text or an sblock on your character sheet please. Normally I don't worry about individual XP as much with PbP games, but since we have an artificer in the group (and maybe someone else may want to take item creation feats), and we have all this downtime, it's only polite. As I didn't give anyone specific XP amounts last time, these numbers are your complete XP total.
> 
> ...



I avoided peeking as much as possable 

FYI, I believe Tondrek and Shenystari are wrong, due to discussion later on.


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2006)

Yes they are. I have my real XP. From the archive.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Gah! Sorry Ferrix and stonegod, I swear I thought level three was 4,000xp.
> [SBLOCK=Ferrix]2,500xp[/SBLOCK]
> [SBLOCK=stonegod]2,700xp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for pulling all that. I'll have to update Hxaptos.


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2006)

Recruiting one more, is it still holding or the thread started have forgottent to update the Title?


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Recruiting one more, is it still holding or the thread started have forgottent to update the Title?




We are currently full, but I believe Isida is always interested in alts.


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2006)

Ok, I was just curious. Then good adventure.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2006)

The title broke when ENWorld died


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

Yeah


----------



## D20Dazza (May 18, 2006)

GROAN...

The day
the title died....

And they were singing
Bye, bye ENWorld is in strife
The boards have crashed hard
Everyone is so quite
The good old boys
Have backups - ALRIGHT
Mourning all the lost thread's demise
Mourning all the lost threads tonight 

And they were singing.....


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> GROAN...




Is the groan supposed to come before or after the singing.


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2006)

I'm just looking forward to this continuing   (IE, post IC if you haven't already )


----------



## D20Dazza (May 19, 2006)

Hear, hear

And Stonegod there should have been a groan before and after


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2006)

Sigh, stupid server with stupid making all my story disappear...

Ok, now lemme see if I have this straight:

Mel, Rayni, and Bail are going to be rooming together, yes?  Is Shenystari with them?  I forget where she was going.

Hxapatos and Tondrek were teaming up for a foray into Fallen.

Harolk was on his own doing his own thing with his swords.

Mel was interested in doing research on her namesake.

Rayni was interested in researching her dream figure.

Bail was interested in protecting the girls.

I know what Hxaptos was going to do, and he was dragging Tondrek down with him.

And Harolk was looking for a good fight, so to speak.  

Ferrix, I'm coming up blank for Shenystari, fill me in?

And does anyone have those crazy dreams from your night in Louella's Last Stand?  I need them for plot purposes.


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2006)

Sheny was going with us, yes.

Mel had all sorts of plans, I'll recap them later


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hxapatos and Tondrek were teaming up for a foray into Fallen.



Yes. Tondrek was also going to try to scrounge up some money by making things; he is not too picky for whom. Which will probably get him in trouble.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And does anyone have those crazy dreams from your night in Louella's Last Stand? I need them for plot purposes.



I have a vague recollection:
[SBLOCK=Dream]Tondrek drempt that he had some spawn-of-warforged child with a wierd warforged wearing a skirt. We were doing all sorts of things in upper Sharn. He may have had warforged legs, but that could be a misremember.[/SBLOCK]

I'm not sure you ever saw my Secret Questions of DOOM, so I'll repost:
[SBLOCK=Secret Questions of DOOM]- In the long run, Tondrek is planning on making his own friends. One I am thinking about is the Junk Golem from Dragon 341. Won't be able to do that until 6th. Will that be an issue?
- Finally, an item I have been thinking about making for a crafter would be "Gloves of the Maker" which essentially have a magecraft effect (+5 on a single craft check a day). Depending on how you look at its costs from the DMG, it would be 1000 gp/80 xp or 2500 gp/100 xp (not counting the cost of getting mwk gloves). Any thoughts?[/SBLOCK]
Thanks for getting this restarted again. Gotta say a I love Tondrek.

BTW: Where the (small) caches of the threads I posted helpful?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2006)

Also, Rayni wants to learn to be a Khorvaire and/or Valenar elf.  As for the dream, I just remember [SBLOCK=Isida]That she saw a figure that looked like an honoured ancestor but was frightening, perhaps a terrible undead and not an honoured ancestor at all.  I think it may have had some unusual symbol.  OOC, I think it was Vol.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2006)

[sblock=Mel's Dream]Mel was impersonating several people almost flawlessly.  Something about being at a ball perhaps?[/sblock]
[sblock=Mel's (evil) Plans]Mel had a few plans.

Mel would help Rayni work on her impersonations/disguise

Melanie Vega was going to gather information from below, and potentialy see if she could "distract" Bail.  Mel thinks Bail is kind of cute, thinks it might be a way to see if she can eventualy trust him with her secret, AND it might distract Bail enough to give her and the others breathing room

Melody Rhumba was going to see if she could make some money playing taverns, as well as keep up on local gossip.

Melvin Bogart was going to do research on Melphina (might not bring up as many red flags), likely under the guise of looking for a lady friend from Sharn many years back.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'm not sure you ever saw my Secret Questions of DOOM, so I'll repost:
> [SBLOCK=Secret Questions of DOOM]- In the long run, Tondrek is planning on making his own friends. One I am thinking about is the Junk Golem from Dragon 341. Won't be able to do that until 6th. Will that be an issue?
> - Finally, an item I have been thinking about making for a crafter would be "Gloves of the Maker" which essentially have a magecraft effect (+5 on a single craft check a day). Depending on how you look at its costs from the DMG, it would be 1000 gp/80 xp or 2500 gp/100 xp (not counting the cost of getting mwk gloves). Any thoughts?[/SBLOCK]
> Thanks for getting this restarted again. Gotta say a I love Tondrek.



 My answers: [sblock]Making Junk Golem will be a go.  Take the feats, spend the gold, time, and XP and it's yours.  The gloves of the maker sound fine... I think you can count it as a 1st level spell cast at first level cast 1/day.  Calculate it that way.  I also think I recall you wanting to upgrade/make some changes to your homonculous, when you got it, with options from Magic of Eberron.  I don't have that, so if I did remember correctly, send me the changes/options/whatever so I can look them over.[/sblock]



> BTW: Where the (small) caches of the threads I posted helpful?



  Anything at this point is helpful, and I don't have the time to go hunting for them.  Thanks stonegod.


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Anything at this point is helpful, and I don't have the time to go hunting for them.  Thanks stonegod.



Thanks for the answers. Now I just need to rob a bank....err, earn some gold legitimately.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2006)

[sblock=hxaptos]I think Hxaptos' dream was something about standing in a glass room looking out into the plane of madness gleaning hidden knowledge. That three would go in and only one would come out.  He thought it meant personalities.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2006)

Isida: Did you want to change the thread title (you are not recruiting, correct?).


----------



## D20Dazza (May 20, 2006)

Sheny was getting a feed with Mel, Rayni and Sour Man. I think we're about ready to go looking for some work - or at least Bail is, he needs to earn money to house the women folk. 

[sblock=Bail's dream]It had something to do with a woman and spider webs, she was controlling all sorts of people that all linked back to her and formed an intricate web over Sharn/Khorvaire[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2006)

So, would Bail want to work as a bodyguard or an arena fighter?  Or something less violent, some kind of crafting profession?  Or something in between the two, like playing hrazhak for money?  It's a game usually played by shifters or other rough and tumble types, it seems to be something like rugby on an obstacle course from the description.  Other games or fighting for money are fairly common in the adventurer's quarters Clifftop and Deathsgate.


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Or something in between the two, like playing hrazhak for money?  It's a game usually played by shifters or other rough and tumble types, it seems to be something like rugby on an obstacle course from the description.



I have the Blood Bowl rules


----------



## D20Dazza (May 24, 2006)

I think Bail would want to do something a little less conspicious than being a gladiator or footy hero, although I guess he could do it masked and disguised. "Any of you girls got ranks in Craft (Costume)?"  He's a little jumpy at the moment, too many bad dreams.

A bodygaurd could be the most appropriate but, if he can't find a job as a bodygaurd, he may just be forced to take up hrazhak


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2006)

[sblock=Isida]If Bail does the sports hero thing, Melanie Vega is SOOOO all over him after a match [/sblock]


----------



## Someone (May 24, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Harolk was on his own doing his own thing with his swords.




Behold the marvels of Isida´s posts! endowed with such shadowy qualities, they hide among his peers so no one see them, even when showing themselves at plain sight.

That was pretty much was Harolk was doing, starting the night after they come back to the "surface" Sharn.

I have to remember to re-update Harolk, by the way.

Isida: [sblock]I don´t have Harolk´s dream, but I rememeber it was about him don´t being able to lift his swords and the raver stabbing him and saying they´d see again[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (May 24, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ferrix, I'm coming up blank for Shenystari, fill me in?




I don't have the dream you wrote, I'll see if I can remember it over time.

Shenystari was going with Mel, Bail and Rayni.

Plans for the downtime
[sblock]Socialize in upper society, try to make some contacts and see if she can learn anything about the Dreaming Dark.  She's trying to avoid both the dreaming dark and other Kalashtar since they are suspicious of her.  She'll also explore the use of her Loom.  Maybe sideline as a business negotiator for income.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2006)

*Pokes RA and Ferrix and points to the IC thread* 

You're welcome to say something at some point


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> *Pokes RA and Ferrix and points to the IC thread*
> 
> You're welcome to say something at some point



 Rayni probably doesn't have much of an informed response to the current state of the conversation.  I'll add something though


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rayni probably doesn't have much of an informed response to the current state of the conversation.  I'll add something though



So no comment on the housing suggestion Mel made?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> So no comment on the housing suggestion Mel made?



 Nope.  She has no idea what the suggestion means because she knows nothing of Sharn--if she did know, she probably would be less against it than Bail's suggestion and wouldn't want to voice an opinion until hearing other people's points of view.


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2006)

Cool


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

Isida: Not that I want to seem as pressuring, but what are you immediate plans as far as game go? Being the sane one amongst Tondrek & Hxaptos is fun, but its not the same without making Big Sour Man more Big and Sour.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm ready to move on with our plan for housing amonst Bail's Angels, and you know some of my master plans, which can be RPed out here, in e-mail, or just summed up if need be.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2006)

I am one tired puppy.  I just spent four hours writing up this post of doom in the IC thread.  And I have to get up in three and a half hours.  That's how much I love you guys and feel guilty that I've been so lax in updating this game.

Anywho, everyone gets a chance to respond, I respond to them, then you confer at the Lava Pit and we're off to the next adventure!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

Woot! Glee, glee, glee. Tondrek is dancing up and down in the streets! Very cool stuff, Isida.

Sleep first, then you can look at my question:
[SBLOCK=Question of DOOM 1.1]As Tondrek is a bit nomadic at this point, where is he storing this proto-creation? Would be a shame to have it stolen.[/SBLOCK]
Oh, and I'll get on downgrading Tondrek tomorrow.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I am one tired puppy.  I just spent four hours writing up this post of doom in the IC thread.  And I have to get up in three and a half hours.  That's how much I love you guys and feel guilty that I've been so lax in updating this game.
> 
> Anywho, everyone gets a chance to respond, I respond to them, then you confer at the Lava Pit and we're off to the next adventure!



Thanks Isida 

[sblock=Isida]Did I break even when all was said and done then?  No problem if I did, or I didn't.  She went into this with the idea that information would be well worth it. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2006)

stonegod [sblock]in one of the rooms in Fallen.  Where else would it be safer?    At least no one's bothered it in the month you've been down here, and if you make any effort to hide it, it will only look like a pile of junk again, and that much harder to consider worth stealing.[/sblock]

Bront [sblock]Slightly under even, you're out five gold.[/sblock]

And Rystil, we will indeed be having the dinner at the Lava Pits! So that means more inter-party action.  And y'all can let the people you're living with know about things you're doing if you want.  I just want a response from everyone to allow for the roleplaying XP.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I am one tired puppy.  I just spent four hours writing up this post of doom in the IC thread.  And I have to get up in three and a half hours.  That's how much I love you guys and feel guilty that I've been so lax in updating this game.
> 
> Anywho, everyone gets a chance to respond, I respond to them, then you confer at the Lava Pit and we're off to the next adventure!



 And you love us so much, you responded to some of those OOC SBLOCKs too   Get some sleep though--RL is more important than us


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

[sblock=Isida]Cool.

Mel will figure out how Melanie and Melphina never meet.  Perhaps Mel was in bed sick one day (she can voice it from her room when Melanie pokes her head in), and she does keep odd hours if for nothing else than to throw any followers off.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Isida, you rock 

Party at 254 Yellow Tower - you're all invited *doof*doof*doof*doof*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow, this game rocks thanks again Isida.  I'll post on later today, but get some sleep and dont wear yourself out too much Isida.


----------



## Someone (Jun 1, 2006)

Those past days I´ve regretted the idea of just "going home and wait the night" basically condemning myself of doing nothing for weeks. It´s good to continue with Harolk, I like the character.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

Tondrek has been deleveled back to second again.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2006)

Tondrek's all set w/ responses, unless Silent Lumpy Man decides to eat his brain or something. Who knows what he is up to while Tondrek is busy designing better chamberpots (_dimension door_, just think of the possibilities).


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

Tondrek's Handy Chamberpot? 

I think we're sort of waiting for the grand entrance of Dazz.  Not sure who he all brought over.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2006)

K. I'm trying to avoid read'n the SBLOCK'd stuff, so I gots no idea what you silly peeps are up to.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think we're sort of waiting for the grand entrance of Dazz.  Not sure who he all brought over.



The whole team's with Bail unless Isida deems otherwise, there's probably a handful of hangers on as well. I'll post this evening - apologies for the hold up.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

[sblock=Daz]Is Ms Vega along?[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow, I have my own band.  I hope they have more musical talent than I do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, I have my own band.  I hope they have more musical talent than I do.



 Yup, the secret is that the Kalashtar harpist has all the talent, and they just have you lip synch center stage and look pretty.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, the secret is that the Kalashtar harpist has all the talent, and they just have you lip synch center stage and look pretty.



Then the band's in real trouble


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Then the band's in real trouble



 No kidding!  Why do you think they're willing to do house calls for random loafers


----------



## Someone (Jun 6, 2006)

Now that you´re getting all the fun, I realize I had to make my character go with yours. I noticed there´s some kind of party going on. Would be too much of a stretch of the imagination to suppose Harolk arrives there?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> Now that you´re getting all the fun, I realize I had to make my character go with yours. I noticed there´s some kind of party going on. Would be too much of a stretch of the imagination to suppose Harolk arrives there?



 It wouldn't really make sense in this context, but we should all be arriving to meet with Harolk at that restaurant place soon.  Dazza, Bront, Ferrix, and I are just doing some RP for fun to pass the time to give Isida time before she has to post for us all again


----------



## stonegod (Jun 6, 2006)

Tondrek thinks any party is not complete without a automaton band. Homunclus lute, anyone?


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Tondrek thinks any party is not complete without a automaton band. Homunclus lute, anyone?



I take he's the kind of guy who when he say he's going out to make friends, he actualy "makes" friends?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2006)

I could totally see Tondrek walking into the Lava Pit with one of the one-man band things on, you know, like in Mary Poppins?  Anyways, I am addressing responses and detailing out your arrival in the Lava Pit.  I'm about halfway done, and I hope to post it tonight.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I take he's the kind of guy who when he say he's going out to make friends, he actualy "makes" friends?



Oh yes. *Insert maniacial laughter here* 

Tondrek as mad scientist. Not sure who I should be more afriad for: The world, or Tondrek.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool.  There may be one thing I might want to do before the arrival, but I can retcon that pretty easily without much disruption.

[sblock=Isida]Depending on how things go to Bail, Mel may reveal herself.  We'll see how some of this IC stuff with him goes[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2006)

What a pair Tondrek and Hxaptos make.  Though the personality that Tondrek has spoken the most to is now more than likely gone.  Welcome back Hxaptos the paranoid, hunched wacko.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok, post is made, have fun people!  Bail and his angels may have to do a bit of retconning, but hopefully we can do that with minimal disruption.  Make sure to determine your timestream when you post!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> What a pair Tondrek and Hxaptos make.  Though the personality that Tondrek has spoken the most to is now more than likely gone.  Welcome back Hxaptos the paranoid, hunched wacko.



Really, I don't think Tondrek can tell the difference. All of Hxaptos is Silent Lumpy Man forever.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm guessing so Bront, you know groupies


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'm guessing so Bront, you know groupies



 At least groupies are better than groupers 

By the way, any thoughts on Diplomatic Immunity, or not enough time to look at that yet?


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'm guessing so Bront, you know groupies



At least they aren't throwing underwear yet...


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

But it won't be long, it won't be long......


----------



## Someone (Jun 10, 2006)

Does anyone else think the sblock thing is getting old? I can´t read half the thread now.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 10, 2006)

I think it's almost resolved Someone. I think the kitchen is largely done and Bail's room should only be a post or two more. Perhaps next time something like that happens we could break it into a sub-thread until resolved?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah, sorry, we'll be done shortly


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think the sblock thing is getting old? I can´t read half the thread now.



 I love SBLOCKs.  You should see some of my threads where it SBLOCKs for 100s of posts.  I think the coolest was DT: Zykovian's Sidetrack, which was a separate thread ust for Keia but we SBLOCKed anyway for no reason


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I love SBLOCKs.  You should see some of my threads where it SBLOCKs for 100s of posts.  I think the coolest was DT: Zykovian's Sidetrack, which was a separate thread ust for Keia but we SBLOCKed anyway for no reason



Bad, bad, naughty Rystil 

Yeah, one or two more posts for me most likely.  Sorry 'bout that


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm done with Sblocks for the moment


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

BTW, I posted Mel at L3 finaly, so she should be up to date pending any other oddities.

Still have a few more notes I'd like to add to her.

[sblock=Isida]You mentioned potential XP for the between stuff.  Not sure if we're technicaly done yet, or if you'll end up awarding any, but figured I'd send the reminder.  All advancement stuff is in the advancement section, so make sure that's all ok.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2006)

FYI, I'll be gone till the 19th.  Not sure I mentioned it here.  NPC Mel till then, but she'll eventualy hope that others may bring up names she'd like to talk about as well.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

Have a fun, safe trip Bront


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

Almost too late, but--happy birthday Ferrix!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah Ferrix happy birthday mate, long may you game


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 15, 2006)

Happy Bday.  I never even knew those birthdays were listed at the bottom of the forum listing, till I tried to find out how you knew it was Ferrix's bday.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2006)

Ferrix,

I too join in the congrats. Assuming that _is_ your real birthday. 

Isida,

Tondrek will ask the reforged about being warforged and similar questions until they get sick of him. If there is nothing specific you want them to say to him, I'll have him wander back to the table in a bit (after missing all the good stuff, of course )


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2006)

Congarats Ferrix


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks and yes, yesterday was my real birthday.  A dear old 23.  Hahaha.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2006)

Whoa, 23 years on this rock?  I feel old at a mighty and ancient 25...  Happy b-day Ferrix, I'll celebrate by not killing your character!

Or rather, I want to say I really like Shenystari's internal conflicts about the nightmares, it's really excellent characterization.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Whoa, 23 years on this rock?  I feel old at a mighty and ancient 25...  Happy b-day Ferrix, I'll celebrate by not killing your character!



I remember 25. And 26. 27. and a few more.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 15, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Whoa, 23 years on this rock?  I feel old at a mighty and ancient 25...  Happy b-day Ferrix, I'll celebrate by not killing your character!
> 
> Or rather, I want to say I really like Shenystari's internal conflicts about the nightmares, it's really excellent characterization.




Thanks Isida.  This game has some of the best characters in it and you, as always inspire some of the greatest rp out of me.  Pity your new game is a Dawnforge one, or I'd join it (don't have the book).

I do miss the epic game, my poor poor Architect, so alone now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Thanks Isida.  This game has some of the best characters in it and you, as always inspire some of the greatest rp out of me.  Pity your new game is a Dawnforge one, or I'd join it (don't have the book).
> 
> I do miss the epic game, my poor poor Architect, so alone now.



   Aww!  That's so sweet!  Thanks Ferrix, that made my day.  

Dawnforge luckily only has two books (and an adventure), if you get a chance, I highly recommend them.  It's kinda nice that way, I have all the political and social situations down and don't have to worry about 15 new supplements coming out...  Not that I don't like FR or Eberron, but they do pinch the pocketbook.

Yeah... the epic game.  Lemme tell you, running it was... quite a challenge.  I kept trying to find something, anything for you guys to do that didn't involve combat.  In retrospect, I should have done a heck of a lot more preparations.  And then thrown them all the way when The Architect walked on the scene.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Aww!  That's so sweet!  Thanks Ferrix, that made my day.
> 
> Dawnforge luckily only has two books (and an adventure), if you get a chance, I highly recommend them.  It's kinda nice that way, I have all the political and social situations down and don't have to worry about 15 new supplements coming out...  Not that I don't like FR or Eberron, but they do pinch the pocketbook.
> 
> Yeah... the epic game.  Lemme tell you, running it was... quite a challenge.  I kept trying to find something, anything for you guys to do that didn't involve combat.  In retrospect, I should have done a heck of a lot more preparations.  And then thrown them all the way when The Architect walked on the scene.




  Yeah, pockets tight at the moment though.

He wasn't that bad was he? .... Yeah he was


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

> Yeah... the epic game. Lemme tell you, running it was... quite a challenge. I kept trying to find something, anything for you guys to do that didn't involve combat. In retrospect, I should have done a heck of a lot more preparations. And then thrown them all the way when The Architect walked on the scene.




Yeah, epic games can be a pain.  Epic games that start out at epic, though?  A guaranteed nightmare-land   Basically the only way to keep balance in epic combats is to have grown with those characters from the start (I know this based on my group that has gone 1st-21st).  Otherwise, you might have epic characters that run the gamut from epic wimps to epic-exploiters who are each far more effective than an army of epic wimps.  The stories for epic games can be really cool though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Yeah, pockets tight at the moment though.
> 
> He wasn't that bad was he? .... Yeah he was



 Once I get home with my DF books and make my own character, I could try to help you make a character.  As long as you didn't want to make a divine spellcaster, it isn't too much different--you just get a few neat extra powers


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Once I get home with my DF books and make my own character, I could try to help you make a character.  As long as you didn't want to make a divine spellcaster, it isn't too much different--you just get a few neat extra powers




I'll check out the Dawnforge thread then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'll check out the Dawnforge thread then.



 Pay careful attention to a somewhat-recent post listing all the races (though don't assume they all have the same abilities as normal, as few of them do).  Also, read Isida's first post with the cool lead-in speech


----------



## stonegod (Jun 16, 2006)

Isida, 

Should I expect anything else from the forged, or should I start migrating Tondrek back to the rest of the group? Other than the ones in the IC thread, he doesn't have any particular questions for the forged (mostly fascination).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2006)

Posting that as we speak Tondrek.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 16, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Posting that as we speak Tondrek.



Coolio. Don't want to seem like I'm chomping at the bit, but writing Tondrek is one of my joys.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2006)

Doh, missed out on a new Isida game.  Don't have Dawnforge though either.  I wonder if any of my friends have it still.

Hxaptos is definitely the biggest stretch for me and tons of fun to play.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2006)

After reading today's posts, I had a scary thought.

Two words.

Tondrek. Puberty.

Good think I have not plans on changing our lovable, damaged half-orc.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, I have a couple things:  The game time that will be passing will be a total of three months, so you guys have two more months of things to do if you want.  Ferrix has already given me plenty for Shenystari to do, so I need to know if anyone wants to change their plans in the interim.

This party will be in two months' time, as it is apparently going to be quite the shindig (Harolk will be able to find this out without too much difficulty).  Formal dress and all that is required.

Someone: [sblock]What was the name of the House Thuranni scion Harolk killed?  And what was Silas' profession?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Isida]Let me know if attending this party is going to be an important plot point, as otherwise, Rayni doesn't want to risk getting any nearer to fellow elves who deal in intelligence than she absolutely must.

Having discovered the information for which she was searching and being disheartened by what she found, Rayni has entered a brief period of denial.  To take her mind off the grim certainty that plagues her, she will engage with her companions.  She knows she would only be a hindrance to Mel, but she makes sure to go see Bail's game and cheer him on, and she particularly tries to interface with Sheny, about whom she knows so little other than the certainty of their shared fear.  Perhaps if they worked together, the two of them could find a way to transcend the bonds that bind them to their nightmares.  So she asks Sheny to teach her more about meditation and Kalashtar ways while simultaneously delivering in full her promise to tell Sheny of her own people.  I'm not sure what Sheny is doing that you mentioned above, but Rayni will offer to help if she can.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Someone (Jun 19, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Someone: [sblock]What was the name of the House Thuranni scion Harolk killed?  And what was Silas' profession?[/sblock]




Isida:[sblock]Silas´ profession was deliberately left blank, to be filled by you to be the most convenient, from the inifensive to the problematic. I think I´d prefer to find out in game, though I´ll give you one if you insist. I also supposed Harolk´s family chose Silas because they had little contact and therefore it was more difficult to link with them.

The elf´s name was Aralin, Aranin, or maybe Alarin? Something like that.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> This party will be in two months' time, as it is apparently going to be quite the shindig (Harolk will be able to find this out without too much difficulty).  Formal dress and all that is required.



Oh, I remember the last time Tondrek was in formal wear. Didn't work out so well for him. Course, I don't know if he has exactly been invited, being wrapped up as he is. 

As for plans...
[SBLOCK=Plans of DOOM!]Tondrek would love to hang out with Forge and the gang, learning more about warforged and artificing. Fits with his plans of making things, and for a possible future PrC (Renegade Mastermaker from _Magic of Eberron_---turn into a warforged! I know you don't have it, but its a long way yet before he's even qualified anyway.) He'll keep checking on the junk golem body and making stuff. He'd pretty laid back. Not like all those stuffies. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2006)

Formal wear, whats that?  Hxaptos will get bounced at the door with Tondrek Im guessing.

[sblock=plans]uh adventure and stuff. Hxaptos needs more experiece so if things dont go messy with the party, he'll be up for suggesting some other wildly dangerous idea like joining Tondrek in Xendrik or venturing into Malleon's Gate for fun.[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Jun 20, 2006)

So, do we suppose the dinner has ended? Harolk´s "plans" somewhat depend on he speaking with someone else.


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2006)

[sblock=Mel's Plans]Mel is going to find out about the person who invited them to the party, do some reasearch into Wallbreaker and Terrik, possably even using the book, and finaly, see if there is anyone else anyone needs researched.

She'll also see if she can patch things up/get close to Bail, but that's more RP than anything.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's plans]He will go back to his sport, bond with his team mates, and try and work out what the hell is going on inside. He's still concerned about 'protecting' the ladies although he doesn't trust Mel as much as he used to[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm going away for work until next Thursday and won't have any net access so can you please NPC me? I'll try and get something up over the weekend though, real life game tonight but.

Apologies

Cheers

Daz


----------



## stonegod (Jun 23, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm going away for work until next Thursday and won't have any net access so can you please NPC me? I'll try and get something up over the weekend though, real life game tonight but.




Sure. I'll do it! I'll make him and Tondrek the best of friends. 

Meanwhile, Tondrek will continue to secretely take over the world with his mechanical army, while the rest of you think he's making harmless conversation with the 'forged. BWHAHAHA!


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Sure. I'll do it! I'll make him and Tondrek the best of friends.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tondrek will continue to secretely take over the world with his mechanical army, while the rest of you think he's making harmless conversation with the 'forged. BWHAHAHA!



Harmless?  He's trying to get into her.. um.. gears!


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

BTW, thanks for the laugh Someone.  That was highly amusing (Mostly the imagining the "You're a girl" part)


----------



## Someone (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, thanks for the laugh Someone.  That was highly amusing




You´re welcome.

Isida:[sblock]Harolk will pretty much continue with the life he had the previous month; only finding out where´s the party and using his newfound knowledge trying to date... er... she. I´m afraid her name was lost in the crash and it´s impossible to find it[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Sure. I'll do it! I'll make him and Tondrek the best of friends.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tondrek will continue to secretely take over the world with his mechanical army, while the rest of you think he's making harmless conversation with the 'forged. BWHAHAHA!



Bail's a bit too distracted at the moment to pay much attention to Tondrek. But, the last couple of months, and the cosmopolitan feel of Sharn, has meant that Bail has started to mellow his attitude to Tondrek. And perhaps he wants a new Tondrek name anyway, he might be getting tired of Big Sour Man, perhaps Confused Pubescent Teen?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> And perhaps he wants a new Tondrek name anyway, he might be getting tired of Big Sour Man, perhaps Confused Pubescent Teen?



That one won't happen; requires Tondrek to understand the word pubescent.  I'll keep an eye out for a new naming opprotunity.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 28, 2006)

I have to send my compliments out to everyone in this game, it is definately one of the most human of games I've ever been in where characters are truly real people with emotions and proper lives.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I have to send my compliments out to everyone in this game, it is definately one of the most human of games I've ever been in where characters are truly real people with emotions and proper lives.



I agree.  Hats off to everyone.

I know my 4 lives have been interesting


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

Me three.  This is a great game, and another great thing about all the players is how strongly we've stuck to it through it all (well except our Spellthief who disappeared at the beginning, but he doesn't count)--great job everyone!


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Lotuseater disapeared out of a few games unfortunately, though he was quite fun when he entered.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

RA, check your last quote.



> What´s exactly "Exposing" the illusion? I imagine True Seeing would qualify, but how about Commune? Detect magic? Moment of Prescience (you can use it to give a bonus to saving throws vs Phantasmal Killer)?




I think you ment to copy something else


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA, check your last quote.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you ment to copy something else



 D'oh!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll add my voice to the chorus of back slappin' and while I'm at it I'll throw some props Isida's way for getting us (the players) all together, providing a great way to pull the PCs together as a team and for putting so much effort into the story. Thanks all.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 29, 2006)

I think it's funny that Rayni thinks Sheny would be a bad bluffer, particularly since her focus in on social skills and control.  Although she is a bit more likely to intimidate than bluff.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I think it's funny that Rayni thinks Sheny would be a bad bluffer, particularly since her focus in on social skills and control.  Although she is a bit more likely to intimidate than bluff.



 Let's just say Rayni has +13 more Bluff  than Sheny   Bad is relative


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the praise!  I enjoy watching you guys go at it, this game practically writes itself because you all have breathed so much life into your characters.  It also helps you're willing to do "domestic" stuff and have conversations like regular people, it gives me so much to work with.  You're awesome!  

We totally have to get together some time at GenCon, ya know, when we all win the lottery or something...

Update either late Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

I run Gencon stuff for Gamebase 7 (I'm running the Jupiter City stuff, and have am often at the Dragonquest events), and have been at Gencon for over 15 years


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm going to my first Gencon ever this year.  Maybe I'll see some of you guys...lurking in the shadows


----------



## stonegod (Jun 30, 2006)

Not I. I shall remain virtual. Ah, the vagaries of work...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2006)

For me it's the vagaries of money from work... no GenCon for me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2006)

For me, it had been the vagary of "would a Con be fun or not?"  I shall soon find out, and hopefully it will be fun


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2006)

From the three GenCons I've been at, it's hecka fun.  Just bring plenty of cash and comfortable shoes.  I swear, I could have dropped a thousand bucks in the main hall within the first fifteen minutes if I had had the cash...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> From the three GenCons I've been at, it's hecka fun.  Just bring plenty of cash and comfortable shoes.  I swear, I could have dropped a thousand bucks in the main hall within the first fifteen minutes if I had had the cash...



 $1000?  Zounds!  That's like two week's wages, or a few year's worth of books at my usual rate of spending.  There must be lots of good stuff there, then


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Thanks for the praise!  I enjoy watching you guys go at it, this game practically writes itself because you all have breathed so much life into your characters.  It also helps you're willing to do "domestic" stuff and have conversations like regular people, it gives me so much to work with.  You're awesome!




The domestic stuff is really the thing that makes the characters come alive.  I've taken note from this game and with most of my characters I attempt to add facets regarding the domestic to their personality and so on.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For me, it had been the vagary of "would a Con be fun or not?"  I shall soon find out, and hopefully it will be fun



If you can swing it, I would highly recomend the Nascrag event (3 round tourny, 1st round runs at 4 or 5 different times on Thursday and Friday).  It's a roleplaying team event, where it's generaly a light hearted puzzle adventure with roleplaying usually focused on more than rules.  With team advancement, there's no screw your neighbor playing, and even if you don't advance, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> If you can swing it, I would highly recomend the Nascrag event (3 round tourny, 1st round runs at 4 or 5 different times on Thursday and Friday).  It's a roleplaying team event, where it's generaly a light hearted puzzle adventure with roleplaying usually focused on more than rules.  With team advancement, there's no screw your neighbor playing, and even if you don't advance, it's a lot of fun.



 Too late to prereg now, so I can't join anything unless it's pick-up.  Thursday is really full, but Friday is pretty open except the game I'm running.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

They take generics.

They'll even take those little green generics with pictures of presidents on them


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> They take generics.
> 
> They'll even take those little green generics with pictures of presidents on them



 What's a generic?  A ticket for anything?


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah. If they're like last year, they're $1.25, and most events accept them if they have openings.  Most events require 2 or 3 of them.

Not every game is on the prereg, and Nascrag usually does more on site or generic business than anything else (I think they have a good 350+ people last year run through the event).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2006)

The task that Shenystari has asked you about is somewhat under her control in terms of when she will take you there.  I have just posted information for her to help her make her decisions.  Ferrix, the next move in this game is up to you.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 2, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The task that Shenystari has asked you about is somewhat under her control in terms of when she will take you there.  I have just posted information for her to help her make her decisions.  Ferrix, the next move in this game is up to you.



I assume this is a task she asked some of us about, 'cause I don't remember anything. I'll recheck the open parts of the thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2006)

But Tondrek has his own task too... never fear!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2006)

I must echo the others in offering praise, this is a great game.  Hxaptos, while not involved in all that social jazz is definitely fun to play.  Its very telling when you can offer something for both the social types and the antisocial types all in one game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 9, 2006)

Okiday, I've been slow in updating this game for several reasons.  One, since it's intrigue heavy, I need time.  Two, I was doing it in pieces over the week, but then my sister used by computer and shut the window with my work in it, and I lost it.  Three, I'm trying to answer questions scattered over no less than four pages due to all of your high posting rate (not that I mind).  I think I found most of them, but I know Mel had a half-dozen things she was going to investigate, and I was having trouble finding them.  Bront, could you enlighten an overworked DM please?


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2006)

I would love to, but poor Mel is only 4 people 

I'll look through and see if you missed any


----------



## stonegod (Jul 11, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Okiday, I've been slow in updating this game for several reasons.  One, since it's intrigue heavy, I need time.  Two, I was doing it in pieces over the week, but then my sister used by computer and shut the window with my work in it, and I lost it.  Three, I'm trying to answer questions scattered over no less than four pages due to all of your high posting rate (not that I mind).  I think I found most of them, but I know Mel had a half-dozen things she was going to investigate, and I was having trouble finding them.  Bront, could you enlighten an overworked DM please?



Cursed sisters and their meddlesum ways!

No big. Just gives me time to try to think of ways for Tondrek to throw a wrench in the secret secretness that is Bail's Mansion. (Let's change their plumbing....)


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Bail's Mansion. (Let's change their plumbing....)




I like the sound of that


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I like the sound of that



 Bail's Mansion...I wonder if it has a grotto?  At least it's stock full of women from various exotic races


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 12, 2006)

Ha!  I found that information I was looking for Bront, it was on page 10 of _this_ thread, not the IC thread.  Update will be on Wednesday!


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2006)

Great!  Just in time for me to start looking for it


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2006)

Whew!  Post up.  Tell me if I missed anything, because I'm sure I did...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Whew!  Post up.  Tell me if I missed anything, because I'm sure I did...



 Looks like everything I could see that wasn't in SBLOCKS--wow, now I know how frustrated you must have been to lose all that to your sister's caprices--that's like everyone in the party except Bail and Rayni who had an update!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2006)

I think you two were updating quite enough between yourselves...  Unless I missed any questions or other things Rayni or Bail needed to address, I think we're ready for Shenystari to lead the party into doom!  DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I think you two were updating quite enough between yourselves...  Unless I missed any questions or other things Rayni or Bail needed to address, I think we're ready for Shenystari to lead the party into doom!  DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!



 Oh dear.  He's an Inspired, isn't he?  I knew we shouldn't bring the Kalashtar!


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I think we're ready for Shenystari to lead the party into doom!  DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!



Tondrek like's DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! He thinks its the missing piece in that Warforged Titan he's been working on.

You got the main thing's Tondrek was waiting on. He'll probably do a few minor things while w wait for Sheny to lead us to our DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!(TM)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Tondrek like's DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! He thinks its the missing piece in that Warforged Titan he's been working on.
> 
> You got the main thing's Tondrek was waiting on. He'll probably do a few minor things while w wait for Sheny to lead us to our DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!(TM)



 Don't worry--Tondrek isn't part of the DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't worry--Tondrek isn't part of the DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM.



Ah, Tondrek has no fun.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ah, Tondrek has no fun.



He has fun names


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 13, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Whew!  Post up.  Tell me if I missed anything, because I'm sure I did...



Yeah, Bail's post


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 13, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I think you two were updating quite enough between yourselves...  Unless I missed any questions or other things Rayni or Bail needed to address, I think we're ready for Shenystari to lead the party into doom!  DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!




Yep... DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!  Actually Shenystari is the Inspired Mastermind working to convert you all to the Dreaming Dark, you'll never know until it's too late...

Oh drat... I've said to much, you must die now


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Yep... DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!  Actually Shenystari is the Inspired Mastermind working to convert you all to the Dreaming Dark, you'll never know until it's too late...
> 
> Oh drat... I've said to much, you must die now



 Darn, and I thought I was the Inspired!   If I know anything about people with Arden in their names, they must be Eidoloncer Psions who possess people and use the body as a meat shield to manifest powers full-throttle without any chance of being disrupted 

Maybe Rayni is the Inspired?  Either way, she's still a Chaotic Good evil death warlock of doom and suffering


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2006)

So, if I understand the timeline:
- Dinner at lava pit [Done]
- Tondrek get's his mail/Harolk gets invitation [Done]
- DOOM happens (Bail, Rayni, Mel, and Sheny only I'm picking up) [Nowish]
- Research with the half-orc and Rayni (off camera) [Later]
- Weapons show (mostly everyone, maybe not Rayni and Sheny) [Later]
Let me know if I am incorrect. Otherwise, w/ most the posts sblock'd, its hard to tell who is involved when. Just would like to know about how long I'm/Tondrek is sitting out.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm a little confused on time lines too. Thankfully Hxaptos is just following the group around to where he thinks the most mayhem will happen


----------



## stonegod (Jul 17, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused on time lines too. Thankfully Hxaptos is just following the group around to where he thinks the most mayhem will happen



Except not all the group is doing all the things. Separate things during down time is fine (and I really enjoyed what Tondrek was doing), but it appears we are going to have a several week IC section with only four of our principals soon---the rest of our characters are unaware and not being involved. While there are possible IC reasons for this, its a bummer, because I like to *play*, not wait.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Except not all the group is doing all the things. Separate things during down time is fine (and I really enjoyed what Tondrek was doing), but it appears we are going to have a several week IC section with only four of our principals soon---the rest of our characters are unaware and not being involved. While there are possible IC reasons for this, its a bummer, because I like to *play*, not wait.



 I'm figuring we can do multiple at once--Isida seems to be adept at weaving the threads such that we run multiple threads parallel.  I guess the only problem with that is that it may assume we survive our four-man suicide charge against Il-Lashtavar


----------



## stonegod (Jul 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm figuring we can do multiple at once--Isida seems to be adept at weaving the threads such that we run multiple threads parallel.  I guess the only problem with that is that it may assume we survive our four-man suicide charge against Il-Lashtavar



Multiple threads of splitting up the party can work when that is the way things have been designed (and can work better here than FtF, as demonstrated by our off time sblock's), but I'm under the impression that the distinct events upcoming (the secret DOOM, the blade show, etc.) are serial and non-overlapping in nature. I cannot say if Isida designed the upcoming secret DOOM to be only the four of you, but I know that I made sure Tondrek included everyone on his potential trip to Xen'drik because we are a party.

Trying to multiplex time does not really help the situation, and would make Isida's tasks more difficult as we have to keep track of what Bail is doing now and a month in the future, for example.

Perhaps it is just sblock burn out, but it is hard not to get the impression that this game is turning into the fab four and the occasional hangers on. I've tried to keep Tondrek involved, but with this secret, exclusive DOOM roadblock ahead, that is becoming more difficult.  :\ 

I enjoy this game and I love Tondrek; that is way I'm dissapointed I do not actually get to play him.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> So, if I understand the timeline:
> - Dinner at lava pit [Done]
> - Tondrek get's his mail/Harolk gets invitation [Done]
> - DOOM happens (Bail, Rayni, Mel, and Sheny only I'm picking up) [Nowish]
> ...



I thought we were all going to meet again some other time before the show?  Or is that just when everyone shows up again at our place?

I'm hoping DOOM doesn't take too long, we'll see 

I'll have to look back, but who else asked for info about Terrik?  Was that Arimart?


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Multiple threads of splitting up the party can work when that is the way things have been designed (and can work better here than FtF, as demonstrated by our off time sblock's), but I'm under the impression that the distinct events upcoming (the secret DOOM, the blade show, etc.) are serial and non-overlapping in nature. I cannot say if Isida designed the upcoming secret DOOM to be only the four of you, but I know that I made sure Tondrek included everyone on his potential trip to Xen'drik because we are a party.
> 
> Trying to multiplex time does not really help the situation, and would make Isida's tasks more difficult as we have to keep track of what Bail is doing now and a month in the future, for example.
> 
> ...



Having had a character sit inactively for going on 8 months now, partialy while waiting for others, I understand fully.

I don't want to take too much time away from the others, and I think as some trust grows, there will be less secrecy between the group (for the most part).

I love Tondrek, he's fun to RP against, though being focused on stuff takes him out of social situations a bit. (I'm learning that with Carver in a different thread, where he seems like an afterthought in the group for the most part, and admittedly because he's socialy inept for the most part.)  This is also why Mel has been doing research on any and all people anyone's asked about, to try to get her to interact with the others a bit more.


----------



## Someone (Jul 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Trying to multiplex time does not really help the situation, and would make Isida's tasks more difficult as we have to keep track of what Bail is doing now and a month in the future, for example.
> 
> Perhaps it is just sblock burn out, but it is hard not to get the impression that this game is turning into the fab four and the occasional hangers on. I've tried to keep Tondrek involved, but with this secret, exclusive DOOM roadblock ahead, that is becoming more difficult.




You speak for me too. It´s quite difficult to track what´s happening with 5/6th of the threads being sblocks, and it´s becoming quickly annoying when I see new updates and see that not only I can´t read any of them, but also my own replies get lost. being blunt: I feel that it would be better for me to check the games I´m not playing, since I can´t post anyway and at least I can read them.

Also, seems that Isida has a very limited time to post replies. Multipliying the groups by 3 or 4 makes it worse (specially when all the hard work on 4 different replies get lost!)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 17, 2006)

Why dont the three of us being left out go make our own fun somewhere else.  We're all on the run from someone right? Or perhaps the new Cult of Me needs us to do something


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Multiple threads of splitting up the party can work when that is the way things have been designed (and can work better here than FtF, as demonstrated by our off time sblock's), but I'm under the impression that the distinct events upcoming (the secret DOOM, the blade show, etc.) are serial and non-overlapping in nature. I cannot say if Isida designed the upcoming secret DOOM to be only the four of you, but I know that I made sure Tondrek included everyone on his potential trip to Xen'drik because we are a party.
> 
> Trying to multiplex time does not really help the situation, and would make Isida's tasks more difficult as we have to keep track of what Bail is doing now and a month in the future, for example.
> 
> ...



 And we all love Tondrek too 

But unfortunately, I'm sure you realise that the Dreaming Dark is dangerous--heck, Rayni wants to not bring *Shenystari* to their first scouting of the enemy either because she's afraid a Kalashtar would be recognised and blow their cover.  The last thing they need is the lovable half-orc asking "Hey Mister Inspired Guy, is it true that you have Quori spirits inside of you--because I heard that the Quori invented the Warforged to fight against the giants, so I wanted to see if I could ask you a few questions"  

I guess it's like how you wouldn't bring the people with penalties to Hide and Move Silently to a sidetrack that was about sneaking around--doesn't mean we don't love ya, just that we want to keep you safe


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey, if the Thrashing Three want to go do something, more power to you.  I actually have a fun little side-trek in mind for those not going with Sheny.  All someone needs to do is go to dinner at an inn near the docks...

And if I'm missing peoples' replies, just pester me in the OOC thread or e-mail me if you wish.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The last thing they need is the lovable half-orc asking "Hey Mister Inspired Guy, is it true that you have Quori spirits inside of you--because I heard that the Quori invented the Warforged to fight against the giants, so I wanted to see if I could ask you a few questions"



Can't argue with that, since that is probably what Tondrek would do. Unless you asked him not to. 

But that is the first that I really knew of what is going on. As stated previously, I try not to read the sblocks, so there is large portions of the game which is unaccessible. Which means I'm in the dark as to what is going on, which makes Tondrek sad.

So I'm forced to make non-sequiters instead.   


			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey, if the Thrashing Three want to go do something, more power to you.  I actually have a fun little side-trek in mind for those not going with Sheny.  All someone needs to do is go to dinner at an inn near the docks...



That'll be dandy. The main thing if we knew about such options ahead of time. Unless, one of the other two new of something about a seaside bar that I missed (sblocked or otherwise).


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 18, 2006)

Not that I know of so far. Not that it'll stop us from going anyways!  Besides Cliffside is just as slummy as anything Hxaptos has taken you to already   A meeting for one of his disciples?  heck there have got to be a dozen reasons we could come up with.  Someone you want to join us?


----------



## Someone (Jul 18, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Someone you want to join us?




It´ll be a nice change of pace after all those women that only want my money.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2006)

Then I suggest one of you two suggest it to Tondrek 'cuz I don't think he'll do it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2006)

suggested!


----------



## Someone (Jul 20, 2006)

I have nothing against bail or Mel, but, wasn´t the "checking the ships" thing a plan to keep the rest of us busy while the DOOM thing is running?


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2006)

We'll probably have other plans then


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> I have nothing against Bail or Mel, but, wasn´t the "checking the ships" thing a plan to keep the rest of us busy while the DOOM thing is running?



Sorry. I posted in character before looking in here. I wasn't trying to hi-jack a 'hook'. I was just looking for a change of pace from the going's on in the mansion  I don't see Bail have a large role to play in the DOOM encounter, he's more the support if the charasma approach fails I think. 

Anyway, Bail's a barbarianl, his blood yearns for action, and the bloddier the better. And, if you want bloody action where do you head? The docks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2006)

I was going to run the docks encounter opposite the meeting with DOOM, if that's ok, so those that aren't going to their DOOM can have a little fun.  Would that be ok?  So we would have Bail, Harolk, Tondrek, and Hxaptos going to the docks and Rayni, Mel, and Shenystari going to their DOOM, correct?  I need to know soonest, because that does make a difference in how I post (and I was seriously going to post today).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

Sheny wanted to bring Bail along with us, I think.  

Also, if Mel found something (and if she did, I'm not sure why Bront didn't post it yet?) about Arden that is damning evidence, Rayni might be able to convince Sheny that the current plan really isn't a great one--Rayni thinks that trying to observe this guy is foolish because it gives up our advantage of anonymity and what do we have to gain?  Rayni is generally all for charisma-based skills, but for a completely evil Telepathic Mind-Controlling evil quori spirit thingy that has more resources than you, you have to surprise them by striking first :\


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sheny wanted to bring Bail along with us, I think.
> 
> Also, if Mel found something (and if she did, I'm not sure why Bront didn't post it yet?) about Arden that is damning evidence, Rayni might be able to convince Sheny that the current plan really isn't a great one--Rayni thinks that trying to observe this guy is foolish because it gives up our advantage of anonymity and what do we have to gain?  Rayni is generally all for charisma-based skills, but for a completely evil Telepathic Mind-Controlling evil quori spirit thingy that has more resources than you, you have to surprise them by striking first :\




Bront did have Mel post some information to Shenystari personally, however, the situation already has some other elements that you aren't aware of which sort of precipitate us being there for this public showing, at least as passer-bys.  Also, what Mel posted to Shenystari isn't hard fact in any way.


----------



## Someone (Jul 20, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I was going to run the docks encounter opposite the meeting with DOOM, if that's ok, so those that aren't going to their DOOM can have a little fun.  Would that be ok?  So we would have Bail, Harolk, Tondrek, and Hxaptos going to the docks and Rayni, Mel, and Shenystari going to their DOOM, correct?  I need to know soonest, because that does make a difference in how I post (and I was seriously going to post today).




That was the idea as I understood it, though as said, Bail was going to be with the girls.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Bront did have Mel post some information to Shenystari personally, however, the situation already has some other elements that you aren't aware of which sort of precipitate us being there for this public showing, at least as passer-bys.  Also, what Mel posted to Shenystari isn't hard fact in any way.



 We could go to the public showing and attack him.  We might get arrested, but he wouldn't be able to use his powers without blowing his cover.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sheny wanted to bring Bail along with us, I think.
> 
> Also, if Mel found something (and if she did, I'm not sure why Bront didn't post it yet?) about Arden that is damning evidence, Rayni might be able to convince Sheny that the current plan really isn't a great one--Rayni thinks that trying to observe this guy is foolish because it gives up our advantage of anonymity and what do we have to gain?  Rayni is generally all for charisma-based skills, but for a completely evil Telepathic Mind-Controlling evil quori spirit thingy that has more resources than you, you have to surprise them by striking first :\



I did mention everything I found out, substantial or not, in some way.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 22, 2006)

As far as I understood it, it was just our two misfits and Harolk going to the docks, while the others went off to die somewhere (vs an Inspired are you nuts?! ) From the in character posts I too am a bit confused though.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm trying!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 22, 2006)

trying to confuse me? or trying to redirect the other three off to DOOM  lol (I know I saw your post mentioning something that had to be done)


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

Trying to direct them to DOOM!


----------



## Someone (Jul 22, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> As far as I understood it, it was just our two misfits and Harolk going to the docks, while the others went off to die somewhere (vs an Inspired are you nuts?! ) From the in character posts I too am a bit confused though.




I thought the discussion going on right now IC is the same day Harolk brings the complete program for the Blade dance thing. I believe that day wasn´t the same day when Bail and Co. die (an inspired?); hence the "perhaps later this week" part, to make both encounters happen at the same in game time. 

If the DOOM thing is going to happen "right now", then just suppose Harolk says yes to go to the docks today.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

The timeline is kinda flexable, but I think the DOOM participants should find IC reasons not to go to your thing, and it won't be an issue when your thingie happens.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 28, 2006)

K. Looks like we are ready to split into our two groups (I believe Someone said he'd come along). I don't know if the DOOOOOOOOOOMed group is ready, but doesn't require much preparation to go to the docks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2006)

Post!  In the interests of not having another four pages of sblocks, I will try doing a more open method of posting.  Lemme know if you like/dislike it.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 28, 2006)

I like it! Lets the story flow and the inline spoilers keep things intact.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

I like SBLOCKs more.  The little pop-up click is more convenient than trying to highlight the right part.  I'm good with anything though.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 28, 2006)

Yay post   I like the more open format, cause I enjoy reading what the others are going through. Though when it comes to the spoiler text, yeah I think sblocks work better.  

Oh I finally reupdated Hxaptos to third level. Forgot I needed to do that after the crash.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yay post   I like the more open format, cause I enjoy reading what the others are going through. Though when it comes to the spoiler text, yeah I think sblocks work better.
> 
> Oh I finally reupdated Hxaptos to third level. Forgot I needed to do that after the crash.



 Sometimes it's fun to read the other people's stuff--I admit.  When I saw the post for you guys, I thought it would have been even more ironic if this had taken place in Stormreach at the Wayward Lobster tavern 

Meanwhile...time for Rayni to kill Inspired scum and save some spoiled noble that she doesn't even know!  I have to give it to this Arden Fair guy--his brazen and public displays of evil Quori-ness are definitely a refreshing statement against the stereotypical super-subtle-and-impossible-to-uproot modus operandi of the Dreaming Dark 

If he was killing all his disciples, Rayni wouldn't really mind.  Everyone must pass eventually, as death is a part of life.  But this particular brand of evil makes Rayni's heart wrench and steadies her resolve.  Now we just have to hope that this guy has the HP of 'typical Inspired Infiltrator' and that Rayni gets a crit for max damage


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 28, 2006)

You guys are gonna have a quori spirit on our tail soon aren't you?  Sure you might be able to kill Arden, but then his quori knows you and just possesses someone else.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> You guys are gonna have a quori spirit on our tail soon aren't you?  Sure you might be able to kill Arden, but then his quori knows you and just possesses someone else.



 Yeah.  Hopefully we can knock him out and let the Kalashtar deal with his Quori spirit or something.  Rayni doesn't know that these things keep coming back, though, and she won't stand for letting someone be possessed and have her destiny controlled by a horrific being that keeps her trapped.  Sure, this noble probably won't amount to anything more than a waste of breath, but the Honoured Ancestors say that each person must be given their chance to become a great and lasting influence before their body is spent--who knows, perhaps she is destined to perform some great act in the future?

Anyways, perhaps this is the first strong evidence of the Chaotic part of Rayni's alignment, but she's not going to allow the possession to occur, even if she gets a Quori spirit _and_ the guards after her, not unless Sheny gives her a very good reason not to blast right now 

Should be fun!


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey everybody. As pointed out here, I'll be having some spotting access for parts of two weeks. Will try to check 1/d, but no guarantees for the first trip.

Tondrek will in general fight from the back row if needed and buff it makes sense. And babble about arcane things.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Hey everybody. As pointed out here, I'll be having some spotting access for parts of two weeks. Will try to check 1/d, but no guarantees for the first trip.
> 
> Tondrek will in general fight from the back row if needed and buff it makes sense. And babble about arcane things.



 A birthday trip?  Happy birthday stonegod!


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah Stonegod what Rystil said 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy belated 

My access may get spotty later this week, depending on a lot of things.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, everyone's on trips for so many things...  Why do I have this strange mental picture that you're all going to show up on my doorstep later this week and demand a birthday cake?  

Maybe I need to go get my morning caffine.

Have fun stonegod!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Wow, everyone's on trips for so many things...  Why do I have this strange mental picture that you're all going to show up on my doorstep later this week and demand a birthday cake?
> 
> Maybe I need to go get my morning caffine.
> 
> Have fun stonegod!



 Bwahahaha!  I'll bake cookies! (Actually I'm seriously baking cookies).  But don't worry, we don't know where you live--we only know your online handle and that you just got a cool new job and we would never ply into your personal life, right Holly err Isida?


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Wow, everyone's on trips for so many things...  Why do I have this strange mental picture that you're all going to show up on my doorstep later this week and demand a birthday cake?
> 
> Maybe I need to go get my morning caffine.
> 
> Have fun stonegod!



Only if you have Ice Cream too


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks all for the well wishes (though I wonder how people find out what's in my profile; are you checking every day  ). 

Back with full net until Sat.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Thanks all for the well wishes (though I wonder how people find out what's in my profile; are you checking every day  ).



I found out the secret and noticed its RA's bday today, so happy birthday as well!


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2006)

Otanjoubi Omedetou Gozaimasu RA!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha!  I'll bake cookies! (Actually I'm seriously baking cookies).  But don't worry, we don't know where you live--we only know your online handle and that you just got a cool new job and we would never ply into your personal life, right Holly err Isida?



  Oh you know where I am, my city of residence is right over there under my picture!  Just beware, I have a viscious attack cat! (As can be seen in the picture below).

And Bon Anniversare Rystil!


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 3, 2006)

Well a happy birthday to you too Rystil. Have a great day dude.


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2006)

Happy Bday RA 

If I had gotten more than 2 hours of sleep since tuesday, I might have noticed :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I found out the secret and noticed its RA's bday today, so happy birthday as well!



 Yup, it's not so much a secret though   How did you think I figured out Ferrix and Erekose?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Otanjoubi Omedetou Gozaimasu RA!



 Ari ^^


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Oh you know where I am, my city of residence is right over there under my picture!  Just beware, I have a viscious attack cat! (As can be seen in the picture below).
> 
> And Bon Anniversare Rystil!



 Awww...it's so cute.  That's about as vicious an attack cat as Rayni is an evil death warlock   And we know the city, but that's not enough to sneak up on you, although I suppose we could walk along the streets asking if anyone knew where you lived and scare the residents   Who knows, if Davenport is like River City, then all the inhabitants will come out and welcome us to Iowa in a song, so we can find you that way 

Merci beaucoup.  J'ai vingt et un ans aujourd'hui.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey, Rystil is legal now!  I'm going to send some booze your way!!!  




Just kidding, I don't even drink and I'm four years older than you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey, Rystil is legal now!  I'm going to send some booze your way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I don't drink either--stupid neurotoxins.  My crazy AI coworkers brought in liquor though.  They wanted to make a Cape Codder, but I just wanted to drink the cranberry juice   However, I think the liquor was expensive--definitely more expensive than baking cookies.  How much do the bottles of rum and champagne cost.  They had both


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 3, 2006)

Too much, I wanted to make a fruitcake one time for my mom, and the bloody alcohol prevented me because it was so amazingly expensive!  I keep telling people I don't have the money or brain cells to waste on that stuff.

I spend my money on D&D books instead.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Too much, I wanted to make a fruitcake one time for my mom, and the bloody alcohol prevented me because it was so amazingly expensive!  I keep telling people I don't have the money or brain cells to waste on that stuff.
> 
> I spend my money on D&D books instead.



 Good idea--I fully support that spending plan! 

Besides, D&D books are so much more of a long-lasting joy than the long-lasting liver problems caused by alcohol


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2006)

Bah, a single drink never hurt anyone, and there are supposed health benifits from drinking small amounts occasionaly.

But hey, if you no drinky, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, a single drink never hurt anyone, and there are supposed health benifits from drinking small amounts occasionaly.
> 
> But hey, if you no drinky, nothing wrong with that.



 Some people like neurotoxins and some don't I guess


----------



## stonegod (Aug 6, 2006)

As stated earlier, it is now the second half of my trip where I will be able to post 1/d until Weds. See ya!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 8, 2006)

Erekose, what spell is Hxaptos casting?  You didn't say in your post.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 8, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Erekose, what spell is Hxaptos casting?  You didn't say in your post.



_orb of obliterate fishy enemies_. Its a new Clr 1 spell. It conjures an orb of anti-fishy energy. It has no SR or save.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> _orb of obliterate fishy enemies_. Its a new Clr 1 spell. It conjures an orb of anti-fishy energy. It has no SR or save.



 It summons cats that eat the fish   And then when they're done, they spit anti-psionic hairballs at all the Inspired!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 8, 2006)

And they have quite a range on those hairballs, considering they're spitting about two miles over and two up...

A DM once gave our group a _ring of caterpiller control_...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And they have quite a range on those hairballs, considering they're spitting about two miles over and two up...
> 
> A DM once gave our group a _ring of caterpiller control_...



 Ooo, caterpillars.  That reminds me of the PC Pixie who created the Bag of Rabid Squirrels.  It unleashed a random variety of squirrel with a different virulent disease each time it was used


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 8, 2006)

Hee hee, Squirrels...

The story behind the ring of caterpiller control was that it was created by a wizard to keep the caterpillers out of his garden.  The funny thing was, once we were attacked by bloodthirsty leeches, and the guy that had the ring wanted to use it against them.  The DM said he'd give him a 1% chance of it working.  Then he rolled a 100.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hee hee, Squirrels...
> 
> The story behind the ring of caterpiller control was that it was created by a wizard to keep the caterpillers out of his garden.  The funny thing was, once we were attacked by bloodthirsty leeches, and the guy that had the ring wanted to use it against them.  The DM said he'd give him a 1% chance of it working.  Then he rolled a 100.



 That's awesome!  So you got some use out of it then.  Once the same pixie found an insane wizard who had created the most worthless item ever--a pair of gloves that allow your hands, and only your hands, to phase your everything while they are on, including each other, with no effect, as the outside of the gloves was enshrouded in extradimensional space.  The pixie turned the glove inside-out and invented the Bag of Holding.  He also had a Barrel of Monkeys, a Batting Cage (which summoned bats, of course), and an ancient artifact that summoned flying twinkie-like snacks that tried to force you to eat them all.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 8, 2006)

didn't think i'd have enough time to cast yet, so I hadn't decided on a spell. getting up and out of it's reach was all i was trying to do this round.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm back full time now! Just in time for everyone to leave for GenCon!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 10, 2006)

_I'm_ not leaving for GenCon, and anyone that doesn't give me an idea of what to do with their character while _they're_ at GenCon will suffer unspecified Slimey Doom.


----------



## Someone (Aug 10, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> _I'm_ not leaving for GenCon, and anyone that doesn't give me an idea of what to do with their character while _they're_ at GenCon will suffer unspecified Slimey Doom.




You mean the character is the one to suffer the slimey doom, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 10, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> _I'm_ not leaving for GenCon, and anyone that doesn't give me an idea of what to do with their character while _they're_ at GenCon will suffer unspecified Slimey Doom.



 Boo!  I shall have to post _from_ Gencon to defeat slimy doom!  Rayni shall continue to move back out of range and attack with her long range attack unless everyone is safely retreating, at which point she will full retreat with them.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 10, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> You mean the character is the one to suffer the slimey doom, right?



  You'd like to _think_ that, wouldn't you?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey Ferrix, do you have Malhavoc Press' Hyperconsciousness?


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 13, 2006)

Pretty sure he does, right Ferrix? He let me play a gnome Quietus from there in his Ethend game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 13, 2006)

I know I've asked him that question before, probably several times, including the epic game, but I keep forgetting...

Ferrix, I was just wanting to use the mental combat rules for this fight if you want.


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2006)

Is that what you did with Mel?  I had no clue.  I just thought it was cool RP.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 14, 2006)

Kinda, it was a little bit of that and a little bit of me.  I figured there was no need to codify with a non-psionic character.    Glad you liked it though.


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2006)

Yup, hope you don't mind my little extra, seems fitting even if I did what I did, given that she's non-psionic.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2006)

you da flavour man Bront


----------



## stonegod (Aug 18, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ferrix, I was just wanting to use the mental combat rules for this fight if you want.



Ferrix be gone for a bit, looks like. Us Fishy Fishers are all ready to swim, however!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 18, 2006)

Right right, will update both games on Saturday night!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Right right, will update both games on Saturday night!



 Ah, cool!  In that case I'll need to mention Rayni's action for next round.  As you might expect, it's another Eldritch Blast, for a total of two of them (she still hasn't gotten last round's EB yet)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 18, 2006)

Well you didn't say you were going to, you were just talking silly goose!    No problem, I can retcon that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well you didn't say you were going to, you were just talking silly goose!    No problem, I can retcon that.



 I think she blasted Mel's assailant in post 706 but actually switched to one of the guys chasing them in 718 based on the Kalashtar's suggestion.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 9, 2006)

Looks like we'll have to start a new IC threads soon. Isn't there some (un)official rule limiting threads to 20 pages of posts (800 total)?


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

1200 posts.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 10, 2006)

Ya know Rystil, either Rayni is trying to scare Opal in a good way, or she's the worst diplomat ever.  "Yes, this guy is trying to destroy the minds of all your friends, take over your family, and do unspecified but unpleasent things with them.  And you almost died back there, very very badly."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ya know Rystil, either Rayni is trying to scare Opal in a good way, or she's the worst diplomat ever.  "Yes, this guy is trying to destroy the minds of all your friends, take over your family, and do unspecified but unpleasent things with them.  And you almost died back there, very very badly."



 Yep, I guess it's pretty scary 

She waited until Opal was calmed down and rational to even mention it for just that reason, but now that Opal seems okay, the goal has shifted to impressing upon her the gravity of the danger--any of Opal's friends could be Quori possessed by now, and more if they aren't stopped, so she needs to know it, Rayni thinks.  Plus of course Rayni does still treat death a bit more casually than a normal person


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 19, 2006)

Isida, in my background for Hxaptos I had him screwing things up royally when he sold things to House Phairlan that we destined for the Boromars. That got him on both group's radar even though he didn't know it. I never named the elf he sold the dragonshards to, but wondered if you had wanted to use that at all?


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2006)

Isida, I think I can help you write Ferrix out now that he's leaving enworld.

[sblock=Ferrix's exit plan]If Mel give Layferi Sheni's name, and Sheni looks him up later if he promises to help, she may end up staying in Sharn to stop the threat here while the rest of us leave for Xen'Drake.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Sheny's Exit]On the other hand though, Sheny is in more danger than any of us due to likely being viewed by the Dreaming Dark as the ringleader, so she probably needs to quit Sharn even more than the rest of us, though she could go somewhere different than Xen'drik, perhaps.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2006)

[sblock=Sheny's Exit]Yes, but that doesn't mean she needs to leave.  Lots of people don't leave, particularly if it allows others too.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Sheny's Exit]Hmm?  I was using 'quit' to mean leave [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2006)

[sblock=Sheny's Exit]I ment Leave Sharn.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2006)

d20Dazza is MIA for a bit, so if we are waiting on Big Sour, we can move ahead.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2006)

The Isida has two days off starting tomorrow and shall update all three games during that time.  The Isida regrets she was unable to update last weekend, due to being out of town visiting her sister.  The Isida hopes to keep up with her blistering pace of one post a week, for real yo.

The Isida also likes to talk in third person upon occasion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The Isida has two days off starting tomorrow and shall update all three games during that time.  The Isida regrets she was unable to update last weekend, due to being out of town visiting her sister.  The Isida hopes to keep up with her blistering pace of one post a week, for real yo.
> 
> The Isida also likes to talk in third person upon occasion.



 We are the Isida.  Resistance is futile.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We are the Isida.  Resistance is futile.



"Me want to be assimulated! Its like being all 'forgy like, but with lasers!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2006)

It's tomorrow, where are you?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2006)

You posted that at 2 am!  Go to bed!


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> You posted that at 2 am!  Go to bed!



I work 3rd shift, sorry


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I work 3rd shift, sorry



 Yeah--for Bront, 2-4 AM is like primetime


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2006)

Bah, no wonder.  I'll probably be joining you in a month or so, except I'll be working 6pm-6am.

And Someone, you realize I've been wanting to use that line for _eons?_


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm 9 PM to 8 AM, so not much sympathy from me 

Hope you get a nice shift diferential at least.  And have web access.


----------



## Someone (Oct 28, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And Someone, you realize I've been wanting to use that line for _eons?_




I'll take that as the _elf_ has been waiting to use that line for eons. Harolk is taunting. A enraged opponent is easier to deal with.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2006)

Shift differential yes.  Web access no.  I'm working at an aluminum plant around heavy machinery, we're lucky that we get a few news headlines on our intranet.  They keep us on a short leash.  

Someone - yeah, I hear you.  But think about it, is that line unoriginal in this world?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Shift differential yes.  Web access no.  I'm working at an aluminum plant around heavy machinery, we're lucky that we get a few news headlines on our intranet.  They keep us on a short leash.
> 
> Someone - yeah, I hear you.  But think about it, is that line unoriginal in this world?



 Of course--everyone in Sharn's read the paperback printed edition of William ir'Goldman's The Dragonmark Heiress Bride


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Shift differential yes.  Web access no.  I'm working at an aluminum plant around heavy machinery, we're lucky that we get a few news headlines on our intranet.  They keep us on a short leash.



Eww.  It at least one of those soft cloth leashes so it's comfortable?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2006)

Na, it's a kevlar cloth leash.  Or at least kevlar cloth sleeves I have to wear.  Working with aluminum scrap you know, sharp stuff.  Though occasionally very bendy.  If you're particularly bored and the supervisor doesn't catch you, you can make some little aluminum furniture out of them.  Not that I've ever done this of course...  

And Rystil - Meh.


----------



## Someone (Oct 30, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Someone - yeah, I hear you.  But think about it, is that line unoriginal in this world?




Hmmm... I had to read this before posting in th IC thread.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2006)

Assuming Isida comes back while I'm gone, I'll leave a note that I'll be out w/ spotty net access until the 28th. Might be able to check once a day, but probably no more.


----------

